# Liberals in New Yawk Hate Glen Beck.



## WillowTree

Loving left accost Glenn & family &#8211; Glenn Beck















Be sure to read the comments section.











I like the one who said "I've never met a happy liberal." Yes!


----------



## California Girl

But....

But.......

But..........

I thought all the violence comes from the right? 

My bad.


----------



## WillowTree

California Girl said:


> But....
> 
> But.......
> 
> But..........
> 
> I thought all the violence comes from the right?
> 
> My bad.











They "accidently" threw a drink on his wife's back.


----------



## Big Black Dog

So, is this a new discovery or just another thread to rail on Glen Beck?


----------



## WillowTree

Big Black Dog said:


> So, is this a new discovery or just another thread to rail on Glen Beck?













What the hell. Let's rail on him. Maybe we can make us some libturd friends. Whatyasay?


----------



## Big Black Dog

WillowTree said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this a new discovery or just another thread to rail on Glen Beck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell. Let's rail on him. Maybe we can make us some libturd friends. Whatyasay?
Click to expand...


OK, if you really want libturd friends...


----------



## Moonglow

Beck is a flametard.


----------



## California Girl

WillowTree said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> But....
> 
> But.......
> 
> But..........
> 
> I thought all the violence comes from the right?
> 
> My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They "accidently" threw a drink on his wife's back.
Click to expand...


And I'm sure they thought they were very tough for doing so. 

Scum. Trying to intimidate women and kids.... yep, that's about their level.


----------



## hortysir

Moonglow said:


> Beck is a flametard.


So that makes it okay to torment his wife and kids?


----------



## California Girl

Moonglow said:


> Beck is a flametard.



How astute of you. Care to add anything on the actual topic or is that too far above your intellectual paygrade? 

Fucking idiot.


----------



## California Girl

hortysir said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is a flametard.
> 
> 
> 
> So that makes it okay to torment his wife and kids?
Click to expand...


Just imagine if it had been Michelle Obama and she'd had their kids with her.... the left would have 18 threads on it by now.... screaming about the violent right wingers, and generally having a meltdown.... but, it's a right wing talk show host... so his wife and kids are fair game. 

Scum.


----------



## WillowTree

California Girl said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is a flametard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How astute of you. Care to add anything on the actual topic or is that too far above your intellectual paygrade?
> 
> Fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


that's part of their mob mentality.


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-4vMQOOiUY]YouTube - &#x202a;New York Groove-Ace Frehley&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

California Girl said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is a flametard.
> 
> 
> 
> So that makes it okay to torment his wife and kids?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just imagine if it had been Michelle Obama and she'd had their kids with her.... the left would have 18 threads on it by now.... screaming about the violent right wingers, and generally having a meltdown.... but, it's a right wing talk show host... so his wife and kids are fair game.
> 
> Scum.
Click to expand...

I think I remember that thread when liberals were gnashing their teeth when something was said about Barry's kids


----------



## Moonglow

any man that gets on TV and cries like a little bytch is nothing but and emotive douch, any person that follows that douch is frankly a stupid sucker, all be it,he has a few good points, but really, not as a douch.


----------



## California Girl

hortysir said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that makes it okay to torment his wife and kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine if it had been Michelle Obama and she'd had their kids with her.... the left would have 18 threads on it by now.... screaming about the violent right wingers, and generally having a meltdown.... but, it's a right wing talk show host... so his wife and kids are fair game.
> 
> Scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I remember that thread when liberals were gnashing their teeth when something was said about Barry's kids
Click to expand...


And one where someone commented on her weight.... the left had a meltdown over that.... and I agreed with them... pity not one of them seems to give a shit when it happens to a right wing public figure's family.


----------



## WillowTree

moonglow said:


> any man that gets on tv and cries like a little bytch is nothing but and emotive douch, any person that follows that douch is frankly a stupid sucker, all be it,he has a few good points, but really, not as a douch.



*who*


----------



## elvis

Moonglow said:


> any man that gets on TV and cries like a little bytch is nothing but and emotive douch, any person that follows that douch is frankly a stupid sucker, all be it,he has a few good points, but really, not as a douch.



or.... someone who is trying to make money and generate ratings...... 

you are so simple minded.


----------



## California Girl

Moonglow said:


> any man that gets on TV and cries like a little bytch is nothing but and emotive douch, any person that follows that douch is frankly a stupid sucker, all be it,he has a few good points, but really, not as a douch.



So the actual topic really is above your intellectual paygrade. Man, the left are really struggling to attract intelligent posters these days. You're an embarrassment to your comrades, comrade.


----------



## Moonglow

well some people go over board on their chauvanistic tendencies.


----------



## WillowTree

*douche*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## WillowTree

*albeit*


----------



## California Girl

WillowTree said:


> moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> any man that gets on tv and cries like a little bytch is nothing but and emotive douch, any person that follows that douch is frankly a stupid sucker, all be it,he has a few good points, but really, not as a douch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *who*
Click to expand...


Wanna bet how long it's gonna take for MoonBlow to get it's first red star?


----------



## Moonglow

California Girl said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> any man that gets on TV and cries like a little bytch is nothing but and emotive douch, any person that follows that douch is frankly a stupid sucker, all be it,he has a few good points, but really, not as a douch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the actual topic really is above your intellectual paygrade. Man, the left are really struggling to attract intelligent posters these days. You're an embarrassment to your comrades, comrade.
Click to expand...


ignorance must be in ur pay grade, liberals are not communist, and this is not the USSR. Do try to show more substance and less pedantic qualities.


----------



## Moonglow

California Girl said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> any man that gets on tv and cries like a little bytch is nothing but and emotive douch, any person that follows that douch is frankly a stupid sucker, all be it,he has a few good points, but really, not as a douch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *who*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna bet how long it's gonna take for MoonBlow to get it's first red star?
Click to expand...


frankly I couln't give a shyt about stars,it matters not to me, although you seem to put alot of value in it.


----------



## WillowTree

California Girl said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> any man that gets on tv and cries like a little bytch is nothing but and emotive douch, any person that follows that douch is frankly a stupid sucker, all be it,he has a few good points, but really, not as a douch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *who*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna bet how long it's gonna take for MoonBlow to get it's first red star?
Click to expand...


 take pity on me.. I'm poor.


----------



## Liberty

Moonglow said:


> any man that gets on TV and cries like a little bytch is nothing but and emotive douch, any person that follows that douch is frankly a stupid sucker, all be it,he has a few good points, but really, not as a douch.



I see you are dead inside. Bummer.


----------



## Moonglow

Do u people ever really discuss the topic, or is it an opportunity to try and prove your elitists mentality that you do not posses?


----------



## hortysir

Moonglow said:


> ignorance must be in ur pay grade, liberals are not communist, and this is not the USSR. Do try to show more substance and less pedantic qualities.


Then answer the question, Fuck-stick
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


hortysir said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is a flametard.
> 
> 
> 
> So that makes it okay to torment his wife and kids?
Click to expand...


I see a star in your future


----------



## California Girl

Moonglow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *who*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet how long it's gonna take for MoonBlow to get it's first red star?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> frankly I couln't give a shyt about stars,it matters not to me, although you seem to put alot of value in it.
Click to expand...


Of course you don't. Cuz you're in the red.... which means even the liberals aren't agreeing with you. Clearly, you're too stupid to work that out. 

However, I am not surprised that you think it's ok for someone's wife and family to be intimidated if you disagree with their politics.... I'll be interested to see what you say when some right winger calls Michelle Obama fat or mocks his children. Then, you'll be filled with faux outrage, no doubt. 

Dumbass.


----------



## WillowTree

hortysir said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ignorance must be in ur pay grade, liberals are not communist, and this is not the USSR. Do try to show more substance and less pedantic qualities.
> 
> 
> 
> Then answer the question, Fuck-stick
> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is a flametard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that makes it okay to torment his wife and kids?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I see a star in your future*
Click to expand...


Let's not get carried away.


----------



## Moonglow

WillowTree said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *who*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet how long it's gonna take for MoonBlow to get it's first red star?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take pity on me.. I'm poor.
Click to expand...


never poor if you have your health,
 money is not a matter for happiness or contentness, ask Jesus, a guy I like to read about. he had humilty, something you will never posses.


----------



## California Girl

Moonglow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet how long it's gonna take for MoonBlow to get it's first red star?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take pity on me.. I'm poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> never poor if you have your health,
> money is not a matter for happiness or contentness, ask Jesus, a guy I like to read about. he had humilty, something you will never posses.
Click to expand...


What's humilty?


----------



## WillowTree

Moonglow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet how long it's gonna take for MoonBlow to get it's first red star?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take pity on me.. I'm poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> never poor if you have your health,
> money is not a matter for happiness or contentness, ask Jesus, a guy I like to read about. he had humilty, something you will never posses.
Click to expand...


TM is that ewe?


----------



## Moonglow

California Girl said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet how long it's gonna take for MoonBlow to get it's first red star?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frankly I couln't give a shyt about stars,it matters not to me, although you seem to put alot of value in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. Cuz you're in the red.... which means even the liberals aren't agreeing with you. Clearly, you're too stupid to work that out.
> 
> However, I am not surprised that you think it's ok for someone's wife and family to be intimidated if you disagree with their politics.... I'll be interested to see what you say when some right winger calls Michelle Obama fat or mocks his children. Then, you'll be filled with faux outrage, no doubt.
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...


Again , I do not care if someone agrees with me, it will not change my opinion. i have been a loner most of my 50 years on this planet because I do not feel the need to be accepted by those that have no meaning to my existence.
it is wron what happened to Beck and his family, but at the same tiime Beck is guilty of throwing stones while living in a glass house.
It is wrong to talk about Michele Obama's azz, what business is it of anybody's but herself.
All I can see is no meat of the subject matter, only personal attacks. Judge and you shall be judged. Easy to understand.


----------



## SillyWabbit

elvis said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> any man that gets on TV and cries like a little bytch is nothing but and emotive douch, any person that follows that douch is frankly a stupid sucker, all be it,he has a few good points, but really, not as a douch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or.... someone who is trying to make money and generate ratings......
> 
> you are so simple minded.
Click to expand...


Beck is definitely a money maker. I could use a bit of that douchery.
Shit.


----------



## Moonglow

SillyWabbit said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> any man that gets on TV and cries like a little bytch is nothing but and emotive douch, any person that follows that douch is frankly a stupid sucker, all be it,he has a few good points, but really, not as a douch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or.... someone who is trying to make money and generate ratings......
> 
> you are so simple minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beck is definitely a money maker. I could use a bit of that douchery.
> Shit.
Click to expand...


so could I, but I have a heart and feel that scamming on your values is not right.


----------



## hortysir

California Girl said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> take pity on me.. I'm poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never poor if you have your health,
> money is not a matter for happiness or contentness, ask Jesus, a guy I like to read about. he had humilty, something you will never posses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's humilty?
Click to expand...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKEnVOuOOOE]YouTube - &#x202a;Mac Davis -- It&#39;s Hard To Be Humble&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow

California Girl said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> take pity on me.. I'm poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never poor if you have your health,
> money is not a matter for happiness or contentness, ask Jesus, a guy I like to read about. he had humilty, something you will never posses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's humilty?
Click to expand...


humility


----------



## SillyWabbit

Moonglow said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> or.... someone who is trying to make money and generate ratings......
> 
> you are so simple minded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is definitely a money maker. I could use a bit of that douchery.
> Shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so could I, but I have a heart and feel that scamming on your values is not right.
Click to expand...


Well, I didn't say the dude isn't a scam artist. I just think the man pulls in a grip of cash. Of course, the bile that issues forth from his putrid pie hole puts himself and his family at risk. But, it's all in a day's work, right?
Just to be sure: We all know Glenn Beck is just acting, right? Right?


----------



## California Girl

SillyWabbit said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is definitely a money maker. I could use a bit of that douchery.
> Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so could I, but I have a heart and feel that scamming on your values is not right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I didn't say the dude isn't a scam artist. I just think the man pulls in a grip of cash. Of course, the bile that issues forth from his putrid pie hole puts himself and his family at risk. But, it's all in a day's work, right?
> Just to be sure: We all know Glenn Beck is just acting, right? Right?
Click to expand...


Cool. So if someone attacks Michelle Obama, that'll be Barack's fault too, right? 

Your nickname suits you. You really are silly.


----------



## California Girl

Moonglow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> never poor if you have your health,
> money is not a matter for happiness or contentness, ask Jesus, a guy I like to read about. he had humilty, something you will never posses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's humilty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> humility
Click to expand...


Oh, is that what you think you have? Ok. I would have said jack shit stupidity.... for which I have evidence.... but I have yet to see this 'humility'.


----------



## Moonglow

California Girl said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> so could I, but I have a heart and feel that scamming on your values is not right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I didn't say the dude isn't a scam artist. I just think the man pulls in a grip of cash. Of course, the bile that issues forth from his putrid pie hole puts himself and his family at risk. But, it's all in a day's work, right?
> Just to be sure: We all know Glenn Beck is just acting, right? Right?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool. So if someone attacks Michelle Obama, that'll be Barack's fault too, right?
> 
> Your nickname suits you. You really are silly.
Click to expand...


u can blame whomever you like, but those that hurl the insults are the guilty party. i do not play the game of deceptive responsibility. i only copulate the azzes, so I must be polite and serve my interests.


----------



## Moonglow

California Girl said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's humilty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> humility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, is that what you think you have? Ok. I would have said jack shit stupidity.... for which I have evidence.... but I have yet to see this 'humility'.
Click to expand...


where did I ever state that I had humility as a trait? you do have jack shit stupidity, it is evident by the way you express yourself.


----------



## uscitizen

Sure some liberals hate Beck.  Where is there any news in that?

Some conservatives hate Olberman too.


----------



## Moonglow

SillyWabbit said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is definitely a money maker. I could use a bit of that douchery.
> Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so could I, but I have a heart and feel that scamming on your values is not right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I didn't say the dude isn't a scam artist. I just think the man pulls in a grip of cash. Of course, the bile that issues forth from his putrid pie hole puts himself and his family at risk. But, it's all in a day's work, right?
> Just to be sure: We all know Glenn Beck is just acting, right? Right?
Click to expand...


yes, but I liked Groucho Marx better, and will whatch Groucho anyday before I ever watch Beck. Groucho made more sense.


----------



## SillyWabbit

California Girl said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> so could I, but I have a heart and feel that scamming on your values is not right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I didn't say the dude isn't a scam artist. I just think the man pulls in a grip of cash. Of course, the bile that issues forth from his putrid pie hole puts himself and his family at risk. But, it's all in a day's work, right?
> Just to be sure: We all know Glenn Beck is just acting, right? Right?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool. So if someone attacks Michelle Obama, that'll be Barack's fault too, right?
> 
> Your nickname suits you. You really are silly.
Click to expand...


No, that's not right. There are a million wingnuts out there. If you go out of your way to attract them, they will come. I don't blame Beck for what some freako does. On the other hand, he's got to know he's attracting the loonies. 
Get some big thick motherfuckers around you, Beck! You got the money, shit. Roll like the mob!


----------



## uscitizen

Bart Simson makes more sense than Beck.


----------



## California Girl

SillyWabbit said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I didn't say the dude isn't a scam artist. I just think the man pulls in a grip of cash. Of course, the bile that issues forth from his putrid pie hole puts himself and his family at risk. But, it's all in a day's work, right?
> Just to be sure: We all know Glenn Beck is just acting, right? Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. So if someone attacks Michelle Obama, that'll be Barack's fault too, right?
> 
> Your nickname suits you. You really are silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's not right. There are a million wingnuts out there. If you go out of your way to attract them, they will come. I don't blame Beck for what some freako does. On the other hand, he's got to know he's attracting the loonies.
> Get some big thick motherfuckers around you, Beck! You got the money, shit. Roll like the mob!
Click to expand...


So same with Obama, right? If some idiot throws something at Michelle, that will be Barack's fault. Good to know.


----------



## Moonglow

uscitizen said:


> Sure some liberals hate Beck.  Where is there any news in that?
> 
> Some conservatives hate Olberman too.



Some conservatives like Olberman too.


Sure some conservatives hate Beck.

try not to put everyone into a box you assume they should be, it keeps one from seeing the whole picture.


----------



## Moonglow

uscitizen said:


> Bart Simson makes more sense than Beck.



Bart is a male after my own heart, and my three sons.


----------



## uscitizen

Moonglow said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some liberals hate Beck.  Where is there any news in that?
> 
> Some conservatives hate Olberman too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some conservatives like Olberman too.
> 
> 
> Sure some conservatives hate Beck.
> 
> try not to put everyone into a box you assume they should be, it keeps one from seeing the whole picture.
Click to expand...


Yep my point.
Those who paint with a broad brush are just overcompensating for their narrowness of vision.


----------



## California Girl

uscitizen said:


> Sure some liberals hate Beck.  Where is there any news in that?
> 
> Some conservatives hate Olberman too.



The actual point - because you clearly missed it - is not about Beck. It is about the fact that someone in the crowd threw a glass of wine at his wife. So, is that acceptable or not? 

This is not fucking rocket science, just replace Beck and his wife with the commentator of your choice and - if you would blame that individual, fine. If you would blame the fucking moron who threw the object, then that is fine too.... actually, more than fine.... that would be the intelligent stance. 

What I find particularly worrying is that the actual point seems less important than the people involved.

You people - and by 'you people' I mean those who seem to think this is about Beck - you are the problem in this country.


----------



## uscitizen

I am just amazed that Beck has a wife.  He is gay isn't he?


----------



## Moonglow

California Girl said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some liberals hate Beck.  Where is there any news in that?
> 
> Some conservatives hate Olberman too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual point - because you clearly missed it - is not about Beck. It is about the fact that someone in the crowd threw a glass of wine at his wife. So, is that acceptable or not?
> 
> This is not fucking rocket science, just replace Beck and his wife with the commentator of your choice and - if you would blame that individual, fine. If you would blame the fucking moron who threw the object, then that is fine too.... actually, more than fine.... that would be the intelligent stance.
> 
> What I find particularly worrying is that the actual point seems less important than the people involved.
> 
> You people - and by 'you people' I mean those who seem to think this is about Beck - you are the problem in this country.
Click to expand...


and your the soultion to every problem. If Beck can't defend his wife in public then he should get out of the public, Sure the guy was wrong, but if it twas my wife, I'd be on your azz in a NY minute.


----------



## peach174

Liberals have become the party of intolerance. They started out as all inclusive,diversity and now it's their way or the highway.
Only our way of thinking is correct.
Now it's is hatred toward conservatives, because we don't want to embrace their philosophy.
Liberals have become blind and narrow minded. The very thing that they accuse conservatives of being.


----------



## California Girl

uscitizen said:


> I am just amazed that Beck has a wife.  He is gay isn't he?



Yea, I'm completely unsurprised that you cannot bring yourself to condemn someone's wife being assaulted... because she happens to be married to a right wing commentator.


----------



## SillyWabbit

California Girl said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. So if someone attacks Michelle Obama, that'll be Barack's fault too, right?
> 
> Your nickname suits you. You really are silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not right. There are a million wingnuts out there. If you go out of your way to attract them, they will come. I don't blame Beck for what some freako does. On the other hand, he's got to know he's attracting the loonies.
> Get some big thick motherfuckers around you, Beck! You got the money, shit. Roll like the mob!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So same with Obama, right? If some idiot throws something at Michelle, that will be Barack's fault. Good to know.
Click to expand...


Obama has the Secret Service to protect Michelle. If some tard manages to throw some shit at Michelle, somebody has definitely not done his job.


----------



## geauxtohell

"Violence"?  If Beck said it, it _must be_ true!  He's never lied about anything!  Beck would never, ever blow something out of proportion!

See, someone _intentionally_ kicked a glass of wine on his wife's back!  He's so bad ass that he can mind read someone's intent!

And pictures of his family!  Oh dear! 

And people pointed at him! 

Good thing his "security detail" was there to protect him.

I guess getting paid "beaucoup" bucks to be a political shock jock has a downside.  

People don't like your sorry ass.


----------



## California Girl

Moonglow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some liberals hate Beck.  Where is there any news in that?
> 
> Some conservatives hate Olberman too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual point - because you clearly missed it - is not about Beck. It is about the fact that someone in the crowd threw a glass of wine at his wife. So, is that acceptable or not?
> 
> This is not fucking rocket science, just replace Beck and his wife with the commentator of your choice and - if you would blame that individual, fine. If you would blame the fucking moron who threw the object, then that is fine too.... actually, more than fine.... that would be the intelligent stance.
> 
> What I find particularly worrying is that the actual point seems less important than the people involved.
> 
> You people - and by 'you people' I mean those who seem to think this is about Beck - you are the problem in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and your the soultion to every problem. If Beck can't defend his wife in public then he should get out of the public, Sure the guy was wrong, but if it twas my wife, I'd be on your azz in a NY minute.
Click to expand...


He shouldn't need to defend his wife, you fucking freak. He is entitled to go about his personal life without fear of having his family attacked.... or is that just too difficult for you to comprehend.

And you call yourself a Christian. Now, that is funny.


----------



## WillowTree

peach174 said:


> Liberals have become the party of intolerance. They started out as all inclusive,diversity and now it's their way or the highway.
> Only our way of thinking is correct.
> Now it's is hatred toward conservatives, because we don't want to embrace their philosophy.
> Liberals have become blind and narrow minded. The very thing that they accuse conservatives of being.



They taunted the Beck Family. Threw wet stuff on Beck's wife's back. Pointed at them and screamed "We hate conservatives." "We hate Republicans." All  the 'good New Yawkers" sat in silence and watched it happen..


----------



## Moonglow

peach174 said:


> Liberals have become the party of intolerance. They started out as all inclusive,diversity and now it's their way or the highway.
> Only our way of thinking is correct.
> Now it's is hatred toward conservatives, because we don't want to embrace their philosophy.
> Liberals have become blind and narrow minded. The very thing that they accuse conservatives of being.



no it is not. it has nothing to do with politics or which side you are on, it's about humans being human. The entire history of humans is full of intolerance, we here in the USA just don't commit murder(that much) with those of a different polis idealogy.


----------



## uscitizen

California Girl said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just amazed that Beck has a wife.  He is gay isn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I'm completely unsurprised that you cannot bring yourself to condemn someone's wife being assaulted... because she happens to be married to a right wing commentator.
Click to expand...


condemn?

I really do not give a rats ass one way or the other about her.
I feel more strongly about the thread where the woman assaulted a guard with breast milk.

But I do enjoy fussin a bit with those who do care BECAUSE she is Becks wife 
By some of the same who minamilized the woman who got her head stomped by Rand Paul supporters.


----------



## Moonglow

WillowTree said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have become the party of intolerance. They started out as all inclusive,diversity and now it's their way or the highway.
> Only our way of thinking is correct.
> Now it's is hatred toward conservatives, because we don't want to embrace their philosophy.
> Liberals have become blind and narrow minded. The very thing that they accuse conservatives of being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They taunted the Beck Family. Threw wet stuff on Beck's wife's back. Pointed at them and screamed "We hate conservatives." "We hate Republicans." All  the 'good New Yawkers" sat in silence and watched it happen..
Click to expand...


typical New York city dwellers. Same goes for other large industrial cities. I am sure that conservative are guilty of the same.


----------



## geauxtohell

And of course, the sob fit.

Lap it up, suckers.


----------



## California Girl

SillyWabbit said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not right. There are a million wingnuts out there. If you go out of your way to attract them, they will come. I don't blame Beck for what some freako does. On the other hand, he's got to know he's attracting the loonies.
> Get some big thick motherfuckers around you, Beck! You got the money, shit. Roll like the mob!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So same with Obama, right? If some idiot throws something at Michelle, that will be Barack's fault. Good to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama has the Secret Service to protect Michelle. If some tard manages to throw some shit at Michelle, somebody has definitely not done his job.
Click to expand...


Are you capable of understanding an actual point? The point, again, IF it was Obama's wife, the left would be ranting like banshees about 'violent behavior' etc from the right. It has nothing to do with the Secret Service or anything else.... it's the scenario..... 

Sometimes I wonder why I even bother trying to explain basic common fucking sense to people like you. You are incapable of looking past the individual involved and just understanding that it's not acceptable to threaten, intimidate or abuse an individual going about their private business.


----------



## peach174

Yep, and they didn't even know that he doesn't like the republicans either.
For some reason the left think he is for republicans and he isn't.
He is angry at both parties.
He is angry at the way our government has become. So that makes him a loon?


----------



## WillowTree

Moonglow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have become the party of intolerance. They started out as all inclusive,diversity and now it's their way or the highway.
> Only our way of thinking is correct.
> Now it's is hatred toward conservatives, because we don't want to embrace their philosophy.
> Liberals have become blind and narrow minded. The very thing that they accuse conservatives of being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They taunted the Beck Family. Threw wet stuff on Beck's wife's back. Pointed at them and screamed "We hate conservatives." "We hate Republicans." All  the 'good New Yawkers" sat in silence and watched it happen..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> typical New York city dwellers. Same goes for other large industrial cities. I am sure that conservative are guilty of the same.
Click to expand...





if you are sure you will have a link? will you knot? We will wait.


----------



## uscitizen

California Girl said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So same with Obama, right? If some idiot throws something at Michelle, that will be Barack's fault. Good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has the Secret Service to protect Michelle. If some tard manages to throw some shit at Michelle, somebody has definitely not done his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you capable of understanding an actual point? The point, again, IF it was Obama's wife, the left would be ranting like banshees about 'violent behavior' etc from the right. It has nothing to do with the Secret Service or anything else.... it's the scenario.....
> 
> Sometimes I wonder why I even bother trying to explain basic common fucking sense to people like you. You are incapable of looking past the individual involved and just understanding that it's not acceptable to threaten, intimidate or abuse an individual going about their private business.
Click to expand...


And I repeat about the woman who got her head stomped on by the Paul supporter.
If the partisan shoe fits.


----------



## California Girl

Moonglow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have become the party of intolerance. They started out as all inclusive,diversity and now it's their way or the highway.
> Only our way of thinking is correct.
> Now it's is hatred toward conservatives, because we don't want to embrace their philosophy.
> Liberals have become blind and narrow minded. The very thing that they accuse conservatives of being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They taunted the Beck Family. Threw wet stuff on Beck's wife's back. Pointed at them and screamed "We hate conservatives." "We hate Republicans." All  the 'good New Yawkers" sat in silence and watched it happen..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> typical New York city dwellers. Same goes for other large industrial cities. I am sure that conservative are guilty of the same.
Click to expand...


And I'm sure that - had this happened to some left wing commentator - you'd be right there, condemning that behavior.... but because it's a right wing commentator, not only is he responsible for it.... but his wife is a legitimate target. 

You are what is wrong with this country. You put politics before people. You put party before country. You're shit.


----------



## uscitizen

peach174 said:


> Yep, and they didn't even know that he doesn't like the republicans either.
> For some reason the left think he is for republicans and he isn't.
> He is angry at both parties.
> He is angry at the way our government has become. So that makes him a loon?



Naah he makes himself a loon.
The barking like a dog and crying are big clues.


----------



## geauxtohell

Sorry if I am a little reluctant/skeptical of automatically handing credence to a huckster like Beck.  

Make sure you sign up for GBTV!  Starting 9/12/11!  The "truth" lives here!


----------



## Moonglow

California Girl said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The actual point - because you clearly missed it - is not about Beck. It is about the fact that someone in the crowd threw a glass of wine at his wife. So, is that acceptable or not?
> 
> This is not fucking rocket science, just replace Beck and his wife with the commentator of your choice and - if you would blame that individual, fine. If you would blame the fucking moron who threw the object, then that is fine too.... actually, more than fine.... that would be the intelligent stance.
> 
> What I find particularly worrying is that the actual point seems less important than the people involved.
> 
> You people - and by 'you people' I mean those who seem to think this is about Beck - you are the problem in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and your the soultion to every problem. If Beck can't defend his wife in public then he should get out of the public, Sure the guy was wrong, but if it twas my wife, I'd be on your azz in a NY minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He shouldn't need to defend his wife, you fucking freak. He is entitled to go about his personal life without fear of having his family attacked.... or is that just too difficult for you to comprehend.
> 
> And you call yourself a Christian. Now, that is funny.
Click to expand...


No I never said I wass a Christian, far from it. I can admit that I am not able to follow all the philosophies of Jesus. I do read about him. I do not allways agree with him.
If you flame or cause hysteria in the mass populace by using inflamitory rhetoric then do not cry when some one you insult comes after you or your family. you can't live dangerously withour repercussions. Some peole(like urself) have a hard time not trying to insult because it makes you feel superior of you need all to exists at your level.
now I have to go perform functions attributed to being self employed. I shall catch u all later.

live long and prosper, remember that the needs of the many, outweight the needs of a few.


----------



## California Girl

uscitizen said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has the Secret Service to protect Michelle. If some tard manages to throw some shit at Michelle, somebody has definitely not done his job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you capable of understanding an actual point? The point, again, IF it was Obama's wife, the left would be ranting like banshees about 'violent behavior' etc from the right. It has nothing to do with the Secret Service or anything else.... it's the scenario.....
> 
> Sometimes I wonder why I even bother trying to explain basic common fucking sense to people like you. You are incapable of looking past the individual involved and just understanding that it's not acceptable to threaten, intimidate or abuse an individual going about their private business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I repeat about the woman who got her head stomped on by the Paul supporter.
> If the partisan shoe fits.
Click to expand...


So, I was right.... you're with the 'mommy, the other guy did it too'. 

You're the partisan. idiot.

And.... didn't you once do a dramatic exit from this forum.... swearing that you would never be back..... and even scrambling your password? You lost your integrity long ago, comrade.


----------



## California Girl

Moonglow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> and your the soultion to every problem. If Beck can't defend his wife in public then he should get out of the public, Sure the guy was wrong, but if it twas my wife, I'd be on your azz in a NY minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He shouldn't need to defend his wife, you fucking freak. He is entitled to go about his personal life without fear of having his family attacked.... or is that just too difficult for you to comprehend.
> 
> And you call yourself a Christian. Now, that is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I never said I wass a Christian, far from it. I can admit that I am not able to follow all the philosophies of Jesus. I do read about him. I do not allways agree with him.
> If you flame or cause hysteria in the mass populace by using inflamitory rhetoric then do not cry when some one you insult comes after you or your family. you can't live dangerously withour repercussions. Some peole(like urself) have a hard time not trying to insult because it makes you feel superior of you need all to exists at your level.
> now I have to go perform functions attributed to being self employed. I shall catch u all later.
> 
> live long and prosper, remeber that the needs of the many, outweight the needs of a few.
Click to expand...


Not in this country, they aren't. You're mistaking America for a socialist country. Fucking idiot. Individuals have the right to go about their personal life without interference in the US. 

No wonder you're jack shit stupid.


----------



## WillowTree

uscitizen said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has the Secret Service to protect Michelle. If some tard manages to throw some shit at Michelle, somebody has definitely not done his job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you capable of understanding an actual point? The point, again, IF it was Obama's wife, the left would be ranting like banshees about 'violent behavior' etc from the right. It has nothing to do with the Secret Service or anything else.... it's the scenario.....
> 
> Sometimes I wonder why I even bother trying to explain basic common fucking sense to people like you. You are incapable of looking past the individual involved and just understanding that it's not acceptable to threaten, intimidate or abuse an individual going about their private business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I repeat about the woman who got her head stomped on by the Paul supporter.
> If the partisan shoe fits.
Click to expand...


Tell us why you didn't use the SEIU people biting others and beating others as examples?


----------



## SillyWabbit

California Girl said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So same with Obama, right? If some idiot throws something at Michelle, that will be Barack's fault. Good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has the Secret Service to protect Michelle. If some tard manages to throw some shit at Michelle, somebody has definitely not done his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you capable of understanding an actual point? The point, again, IF it was Obama's wife, the left would be ranting like banshees about 'violent behavior' etc from the right. It has nothing to do with the Secret Service or anything else.... it's the scenario.....
> 
> Sometimes I wonder why I even bother trying to explain basic common fucking sense to people like you. You are incapable of looking past the individual involved and just understanding that it's not acceptable to threaten, intimidate or abuse an individual going about their private business.
Click to expand...


It's only obvious that it's not right to assault another human being, regardless of who they are--usually. It's also patently obvious that human beings do not always respect the rights of others. Thus, we have laws, and courts and prisons. 
What's also obvious is that if you piss off enough people, one of them might just do something to you, or your family. It's not right. The world's just like that. Sorry, I hate to burst your bubble. What's right and what happens aren't always the same thing.
That being said: Beck! Hey, seriously, get some thick, pipe swinging muthufuckas from the hood and this shit won't happen.


----------



## geauxtohell

I found the evil photographs!  Now I can perpetuate the hatred!

'You could just lynch me:' Glenn Beck claims he and his family were attacked in New York park during outdoor movie | Mail Online

I am still doing the math of how someone "intentionally" kicks a glass of wine into someone's back.  

Was David Beckham in attendance?  Maybe the seating is alphabetical! 

Here's what I suspect really happened:  Someone accidentally knocked over a glass of wine on his wife's back and, Beck, being a celebrity had some photos taken of him. Beck, also being a, political shock jock and celebrity got heckled.  Beck, being an astute salesman, thinks to himself:  "my audience will eat this shit up!".

Suddenly, the crowd at Bryant Park turns into a liberal lynch mob.

The money will roll right in.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wL9-WZsZ3j8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Fang The Money Will Roll Right In&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

voila!


----------



## peach174

Moonglow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> and your the soultion to every problem. If Beck can't defend his wife in public then he should get out of the public, Sure the guy was wrong, but if it twas my wife, I'd be on your azz in a NY minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He shouldn't need to defend his wife, you fucking freak. He is entitled to go about his personal life without fear of having his family attacked.... or is that just too difficult for you to comprehend.
> 
> And you call yourself a Christian. Now, that is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I never said I wass a Christian, far from it. I can admit that I am not able to follow all the philosophies of Jesus. I do read about him. I do not allways agree with him.
> If you flame or cause hysteria in the mass populace by using inflammatory rhetoric then do not cry when some one you insult comes after you or your family. you can't live dangerously withour repercussions. Some peole(like urself) have a hard time not trying to insult because it makes you feel superior of you need all to exists at your level.
> now I have to go perform functions attributed to being self employed. I shall catch u all later.
> 
> live long and prosper, remeber that the needs of the many, outweight the needs of a few.
Click to expand...



Glenn Beck has never flamed or caused hysteria or used inflammatory rhetoric. That's what Van Jones , Alinsky and Piven does.
This was liberals being intolerant of a conservative, and attacked his wife.


----------



## uscitizen

California Girl said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you capable of understanding an actual point? The point, again, IF it was Obama's wife, the left would be ranting like banshees about 'violent behavior' etc from the right. It has nothing to do with the Secret Service or anything else.... it's the scenario.....
> 
> Sometimes I wonder why I even bother trying to explain basic common fucking sense to people like you. You are incapable of looking past the individual involved and just understanding that it's not acceptable to threaten, intimidate or abuse an individual going about their private business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I repeat about the woman who got her head stomped on by the Paul supporter.
> If the partisan shoe fits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I was right.... you're with the 'mommy, the other guy did it too'.
> 
> You're the partisan. idiot.
> 
> And.... didn't you once do a dramatic exit from this forum.... swearing that you would never be back..... and even scrambling your password? You lost your integrity long ago, comrade.
Click to expand...


You are slow today.  I was just pointing out that you would not give a damn if it was the wife of a liberal pundit.
But BECAUSE it was the wive of Beck...


----------



## geauxtohell

If Glenn Beck really wanted his family left out of this, he wouldn't have gone on a 12 minute sob fest about it on the radio.


----------



## Si modo

He should have called the police for the assault on his wife.


----------



## geauxtohell

Si modo said:


> He should have called the police for the assault on his wife.



I agree.  He even had a security detail.

Why didn't he?


----------



## Si modo

geauxtohell said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have called the police for the assault on his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  He even had a security detail.
> 
> Why didn't he?
Click to expand...

It is the obvious question.


----------



## geauxtohell

Si modo said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have called the police for the assault on his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  He even had a security detail.
> 
> Why didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the obvious question.
Click to expand...


At least we are on the same page.

I think it's an obvious question with an obvious answer.

Beck is embellishing the incident.  

It reminds me of that "Tommy Toughnuts" guy that every one hates that wants to make a big deal out of getting some of his drink knocked on him at a crowded bar.


----------



## SillyWabbit

geauxtohell said:


> If Glenn Beck really wanted his family left out of this, he wouldn't have gone on a 12 minute sob fest about it on the radio.



He was terrorized. He needed the comfort of millions of little heads pressed against their radio listening in shock at his tale of horror.


----------



## MarcATL

WillowTree said:


> Loving left accost Glenn & family  Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to read the comments section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the one who said "I've never met a happy liberal." Yes!



I don't believe that sick, twisted and demented, RW SOB.

If the alledged "attack" is not on YouTube that bastard is lying.

I don't believe one word of his swill. Not. one. iota.

And I'm glad his racist A$$ is getting thrown off the FOX air.

*GTFOH!!!!!!!*


----------



## WillowTree

so! now, we evolved to it didn't happen. Have we?


----------



## geauxtohell

SillyWabbit said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Glenn Beck really wanted his family left out of this, he wouldn't have gone on a 12 minute sob fest about it on the radio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was terrorized. He needed the comfort of millions of little heads pressed against their radio listening in shock at his tale of horror.
Click to expand...


No doubt he suffered the kind of trauma that only a Monday morning sobfest on the radio could fix.


----------



## geauxtohell

WillowTree said:


> so! now, we evolved to it didn't happen. Have we?



"evolved" would imply that at some point I didn't think Beck was full of shit.

I might believe other people, Beck I don't trust.

At least Limbaugh has the nuts to not whine about the downside of being a shock jock.


----------



## WillowTree

geauxtohell said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so! now, we evolved to it didn't happen. Have we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "evolved" would imply that at some point I didn't think Beck was full of shit.
> 
> I might believe other people, Beck I don't trust.
> 
> At least Limbaugh has the nuts to not whine about the downside of being a shock jock.
Click to expand...


 so if someone throws wine at meech obie doodle best not whine about it.. we got it..


----------



## MarcATL

WillowTree said:


> so! now, we evolved to it didn't happen. Have we?



Remember when the Black Caucus reported that they were spat upon while walking to cast their votes by rabid Tea-Baggers?

Where. is. the footage?!??


----------



## SillyWabbit

geauxtohell said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Glenn Beck really wanted his family left out of this, he wouldn't have gone on a 12 minute sob fest about it on the radio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was terrorized. He needed the comfort of millions of little heads pressed against their radio listening in shock at his tale of horror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt he suffered the kind of trauma that only a Monday morning sobfest on the radio could fix.
Click to expand...


and the associated income.
There's nothing like cold, hard cash to cure what ails you.


----------



## geauxtohell

WillowTree said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so! now, we evolved to it didn't happen. Have we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "evolved" would imply that at some point I didn't think Beck was full of shit.
> 
> I might believe other people, Beck I don't trust.
> 
> At least Limbaugh has the nuts to not whine about the downside of being a shock jock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so if someone throws wine at meech obie doodle best not whine about it.. we got it..
Click to expand...


No one "threw" wine at Beck's wife.

Did you even fucking listen to the man, cat lady?


----------



## WillowTree

MarcATL said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so! now, we evolved to it didn't happen. Have we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when the Black Caucus reported that they were spat upon while walking to cast their votes by rabid Tea-Baggers?
> 
> Where. is. the footage?!??
Click to expand...


That's what we wanted to know. Where is the footage?


----------



## WillowTree

geauxtohell said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> "evolved" would imply that at some point I didn't think Beck was full of shit.
> 
> I might believe other people, Beck I don't trust.
> 
> At least Limbaugh has the nuts to not whine about the downside of being a shock jock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if someone throws wine at meech obie doodle best not whine about it.. we got it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "threw" wine at Beck's wife.
> 
> Did you even fucking listen to the man, cat lady?
Click to expand...


I sure did.


----------



## elvis

MarcATL said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so! now, we evolved to it didn't happen. Have we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when the Black Caucus reported that they were spat upon while walking to cast their votes by rabid Tea-Baggers?
> 
> Where. is. the footage?!??
Click to expand...


I'm not a member of the tea party, but I'd spit on you anyway.


----------



## Si modo

All we have about this 'incident' is what Beck said happened.  Personally, I need more than just one person's account of an incident to draw any conclusion about that incident.


----------



## uscitizen

Si modo said:


> All we have about this 'incident' is what Beck said happened.  Personally, I need more than just one person's account of an incident to draw any conclusion about that incident.



He is a proven liar.  After taking a vow of truthfulness, which has expired now.
Why would anyone put a time limit on a vow of truthfulness anyway?


----------



## Si modo

uscitizen said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All we have about this 'incident' is what Beck said happened.  Personally, I need more than just one person's account of an incident to draw any conclusion about that incident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a proven liar.  After taking a vow of truthfulness, which has expired now.
> Why would anyone put a time limit on a vow of truthfulness anyway?
Click to expand...

As I said, I am making no conclusions about this.  As far as I am concerned either conclusion has the same probability of getting heads on a coin toss.


----------



## peach174

Kicking a glass of wine at anyone is not acceptable behavior anywhere no matter who it is.
It was not terrorism, it said it was borderline violence.
I would never do something like that to Chris Mathews family or Keith Olberman's family or even Rachel Maddows or her family. Evey one has the right to go and see a movie at the park. It doesn't matter who you are, everyone has that right.
His point was total intolerance.


----------



## peach174

uscitizen said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All we have about this 'incident' is what Beck said happened.  Personally, I need more than just one person's account of an incident to draw any conclusion about that incident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a proven liar.  After taking a vow of truthfulness, which has expired now.
> Why would anyone put a time limit on a vow of truthfulness anyway?
Click to expand...


What proof do you have that he is a liar?


----------



## WillowTree

peach174 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All we have about this 'incident' is what Beck said happened.  Personally, I need more than just one person's account of an incident to draw any conclusion about that incident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a proven liar.  After taking a vow of truthfulness, which has expired now.
> Why would anyone put a time limit on a vow of truthfulness anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What proof do you have that he is a liar?
Click to expand...


obie doodle is a proven liar too but go to hell voted for hymn.. so there you have it.


----------



## peach174

I have you tube tapes to prove Obama lies. Like," if you like your health care insurance you can keep it".
When has Glenn Beck lied?


----------



## geauxtohell

Si modo said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All we have about this 'incident' is what Beck said happened.  Personally, I need more than just one person's account of an incident to draw any conclusion about that incident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a proven liar.  After taking a vow of truthfulness, which has expired now.
> Why would anyone put a time limit on a vow of truthfulness anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, I am making no conclusions about this.  As far as I am concerned either conclusion has the same probability of getting heads on a coin toss.
Click to expand...


M'eh.  It will never be corroborated.  It's basically Beck's word against some anonymous New Yorkers.  

That's the utility of the thing.

If it is as Beck said it is, I agree, families should be left out.  

I suspect it is about 10% truth and 90% bullshit/Beck's persecution complex.

My suspicion-o-meter went up with "someone intentionally kicked wine on my wife".


----------



## uscitizen

peach174 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All we have about this 'incident' is what Beck said happened.  Personally, I need more than just one person's account of an incident to draw any conclusion about that incident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a proven liar.  After taking a vow of truthfulness, which has expired now.
> Why would anyone put a time limit on a vow of truthfulness anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What proof do you have that he is a liar?
Click to expand...


He admitted it, he lied about having his hands on the declaration of independence or the constitution one I forget which.
This was shortly after taking his vow of truthfulness.


----------



## uscitizen

Kicking wine?
do they serve it on the floor or what there?


----------



## WillowTree

uscitizen said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a proven liar.  After taking a vow of truthfulness, which has expired now.
> Why would anyone put a time limit on a vow of truthfulness anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What proof do you have that he is a liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He admitted it, he lied about having his hands on the declaration of independence or the constitution one I forget which.
> This was shortly after taking his vow of truthfulness.
Click to expand...


and you voted for obiedoodle didya?


----------



## geauxtohell

peach174 said:


> Kicking a glass of wine at anyone is not acceptable behavior anywhere no matter who it is.
> It was not terrorism, it said it was borderline violence.
> I would never do something like that to Chris Mathews family or Keith Olberman's family or even Rachel Maddows or her family. Evey one has the right to go and see a movie at the park. It doesn't matter who you are, everyone has that right.
> His point was total intolerance.



Unless it's a simple accident.  

If someone wanted to make a statement, why not just chuck the wine at Beck and not his wife?  

I'll grant you this, if it was intentional, it was a chickenshit move.  If you are going to be a punk, be a real punk.

I doubt it was intentional.


----------



## uscitizen

The liberal community seems to have caught Glenn Beck in a lie, and Beck has responded to the revelation as he typically does.  At his "Restoring Honor" rally Beck when into great detail about his last visit to Mount Vernon, the home of George Washington.  Beck described to his audience how he, "held the first inaugural address written in his own hand by George Washington."



Continue reading on Examiner.com Video: Glenn Beck admits to lying about Washington's inaugural address at 'Restoring Honor' rally - National Political Buzz | Examiner.com Video: Glenn Beck admits to lying about Washington's inaugural address at 'Restoring Honor' rally - National Political Buzz | Examiner.com

It was Washingtons inagural address, told you I forgot which.

And remember he lied at the restore honor rally.
How fitting.


----------



## uscitizen

WillowTree said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What proof do you have that he is a liar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He admitted it, he lied about having his hands on the declaration of independence or the constitution one I forget which.
> This was shortly after taking his vow of truthfulness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you voted for obiedoodle didya?
Click to expand...


which has fuck all to do with the topic.

go pop a pill.


----------



## elvis

uscitizen said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> He admitted it, he lied about having his hands on the declaration of independence or the constitution one I forget which.
> This was shortly after taking his vow of truthfulness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you voted for obiedoodle didya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which has fuck all to do with the topic.
> 
> go pop a pill.
Click to expand...


fuck all to do.  i like that.


----------



## Si modo

geauxtohell said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a proven liar.  After taking a vow of truthfulness, which has expired now.
> Why would anyone put a time limit on a vow of truthfulness anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I am making no conclusions about this.  As far as I am concerned either conclusion has the same probability of getting heads on a coin toss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> M'eh.  It will never be corroborated.  It's basically Beck's word against some anonymous New Yorkers.
> 
> That's the utility of the thing.
> ....
Click to expand...

Right.  It's nothing but an anecdote which has zero relevance to me. 





> ....
> 
> If it is as Beck said it is, I agree, families should be left out.
> 
> ....


Me too.  



> ....
> 
> I suspect it is about 10% truth and 90% bullshit/Beck's persecution complex.
> 
> My suspicion-o-meter went up with "someone intentionally kicked wine on my wife".


My suspicion-o-meter went up when he did not take the obvious action - call the police for an assault.

But, I still cannot make a conclusion one way or the other.  I have my suspicions.  I certainly can see the incident happening, but his story doesn't really jibe with me, either.


----------



## uscitizen

I am just enjoying how many of the right jump when Beck bulls their strings.


----------



## Si modo

uscitizen said:


> I am just enjoying how many of the right jump when Beck *bulls* their strings.


I like your 'typo'.  Clever.


----------



## peach174

Well then, he admitted that he lied. 
The point is someone kicked a glass of wine and it hit his wife's back and then they shouted we hate Conservatives, we hate republicans.
I don't think that he lied about this.
He said it to make a point about how intolerant Dem's have become to someone they don't like who is a conservative or a repub.
I myself have gotten yelled at and almost attacked several times by saying I am a conservative, while out in public by liberals.


----------



## WillowTree

uscitizen said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> He admitted it, he lied about having his hands on the declaration of independence or the constitution one I forget which.
> This was shortly after taking his vow of truthfulness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you voted for obiedoodle didya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which has fuck all to do with the topic.
> 
> go pop a pill.
Click to expand...


I thought you didn't like liars.. pill popped.


----------



## uscitizen

peach174 said:


> Well then, he admitted that he lied.
> The point is someone kicked a glass of wine and it hit his wife's back and then they shouted we hate Conservatives, we hate republicans.
> I don't think that he lied about this.
> He said it to make a point about how intolerant Dem's have become to someone they don't like who is a conservative or a repub.
> I myself have gotten yelled at and almost attacked several times by saying I am a conservative, while out in public by liberals.



I am suprised you have not gotten beaten up.


----------



## uscitizen

Typo?


----------



## WillowTree

uscitizen said:


> I am just enjoying how many of the right jump when Beck bulls their strings.



you can enjoy.. just don't cry about the sacredness of family anymore. It will fall on deaf ears. You reap what you sow ya know?


----------



## uscitizen

WillowTree said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just enjoying how many of the right jump when Beck bulls their strings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can enjoy.. just don't cry about the sacredness of family anymore. It will fall on deaf ears. You reap what you sow ya know?
Click to expand...


Huh????

I think you need that pill.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

uscitizen said:


> Sure some liberals hate Beck.  Where is there any news in that?
> 
> Some conservatives hate Olberman too.




It's one thing to despise a person and altogether another to attack his wife and children.. and yet here you and the other leftist loons are condoning it and basically stating they deserve it.. 

Praying to God for rain = WRONG 
Attacking women and children - GOOD

The liberal machine.

I DARE anyone to attack my child.. I DARE YOU.. You see, I have every right to defend my daughter from criminals like the left in this nation .. Self defense. Conservatives need to start remembering this.. It's time to take off the gloves. Throwing glitter, pies, wine.. all of it, IT'S OVER.. Do it again and find out what happens.  I am not a Glenn Beck fan, at ALL but I wish he would have beat the ever loving dog crap out of the person who came after his family.. I WOULD HAVE.


----------



## uscitizen

LadyGunSlinger said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some liberals hate Beck.  Where is there any news in that?
> 
> Some conservatives hate Olberman too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one thing to despise a person and altogether another to attack his wife and children.. and yet here you and the other leftist loons are condoning it and basically stating they deserve it..
> 
> Praying to God for rain = WRONG
> Attacking women and children - GOOD
> 
> The liberal machine.
> 
> I DARE anyone to attack my child.. I DARE YOU.. You see, I have every right to defend my daughter from criminals like the left in this nation .. Self defense. Conservatives need to start remembering this.. It's time to take off the gloves. Throwing glitter, pies, wine.. all of it, IT'S OVER.. Do it again and find out what happens.  I am not a Glenn Beck fan, at ALL but I wish he would have beat the ever loving dog crap out of the person who came after his family.. I WOULD HAVE.
Click to expand...


You might want to review my other posts in this thread.
How does on kick wine on another anyway?


----------



## peach174

uscitizen said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, he admitted that he lied.
> The point is someone kicked a glass of wine and it hit his wife's back and then they shouted we hate Conservatives, we hate republicans.
> I don't think that he lied about this.
> He said it to make a point about how intolerant Dem's have become to someone they don't like who is a conservative or a repub.
> I myself have gotten yelled at and almost attacked several times by saying I am a conservative, while out in public by liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am suprised you have not gotten beaten up.
Click to expand...


Perfect example.
Get beaten up because I am a conservative.


----------



## peach174

uscitizen said:


> Kicking wine?
> do they serve it on the floor or what there?



It's out on the grass in central park and everyone sits on blankets.


----------



## uscitizen

peach174 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, he admitted that he lied.
> The point is someone kicked a glass of wine and it hit his wife's back and then they shouted we hate Conservatives, we hate republicans.
> I don't think that he lied about this.
> He said it to make a point about how intolerant Dem's have become to someone they don't like who is a conservative or a repub.
> I myself have gotten yelled at and almost attacked several times by saying I am a conservative, while out in public by liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am suprised you have not gotten beaten up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perfect example.
> Get beaten up because I am a conservative.
Click to expand...


Naah because you are a bit of a jerk.
jerks come in all political varieties.
they are more common in large cities and texas though


----------



## Salt Jones

Did Beck stand up and defend his family or did he cut and run?


----------



## peach174

uscitizen said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am suprised you have not gotten beaten up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect example.
> Get beaten up because I am a conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naah because you are a bit of a jerk.
> jerks come in all political varieties.
> they are more common in large cities and texas though
Click to expand...


so are you, we both have the right to our opinions,but neither one of us should get beat up because of our opinions.


----------



## Salt Jones

LadyGunSlinger said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some liberals hate Beck.  Where is there any news in that?
> 
> Some conservatives hate Olberman too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one thing to despise a person and altogether another to attack his wife and children.. and yet here you and the other leftist loons are condoning it and basically stating they deserve it..
> 
> Praying to God for rain = WRONG
> Attacking women and children - GOOD
> 
> The liberal machine.
> 
> I DARE anyone to attack my child.. I DARE YOU.. You see, I have every right to defend my daughter from criminals like the left in this nation .. Self defense. Conservatives need to start remembering this.. It's time to take off the gloves. Throwing glitter, pies, wine.. all of it, IT'S OVER.. Do it again and find out what happens.  I am not a Glenn Beck fan, at ALL but I wish he would have beat the ever loving dog crap out of the person who came after his family.. I WOULD HAVE.
Click to expand...


You and Beck both would have got the crap beat out of you. Beck's security didn't even try to fight


----------



## WillowTree

Salt Jones said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some liberals hate Beck.  Where is there any news in that?
> 
> Some conservatives hate Olberman too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one thing to despise a person and altogether another to attack his wife and children.. and yet here you and the other leftist loons are condoning it and basically stating they deserve it..
> 
> Praying to God for rain = WRONG
> Attacking women and children - GOOD
> 
> The liberal machine.
> 
> I DARE anyone to attack my child.. I DARE YOU.. You see, I have every right to defend my daughter from criminals like the left in this nation .. Self defense. Conservatives need to start remembering this.. It's time to take off the gloves. Throwing glitter, pies, wine.. all of it, IT'S OVER.. Do it again and find out what happens.  I am not a Glenn Beck fan, at ALL but I wish he would have beat the ever loving dog crap out of the person who came after his family.. I WOULD HAVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and Beck both would have got the crap beat out of you. Beck's security didn't even try to fight
Click to expand...


Fight about what turdroller? I thought "It didn't happen."


----------



## edthecynic

geauxtohell said:


> I found the evil photographs!  Now I can perpetuate the hatred!
> 
> 'You could just lynch me:' Glenn Beck claims he and his family were attacked in New York park during outdoor movie | Mail Online
> 
> *I am still doing the math of how someone "intentionally" kicks a glass of wine into someone's back. *


I'm still doing the math on how the back of her blouse is completely dry! He said it happened "shortly after their arrival" but no pictures of her show her with a wet back!!! In fact, all of the pictures show everyone ignoring him!!! Even when he's standing up trying to attract attention, everyone is ignoring his smiling face!!!!!

I would guess that he made the whole thing up!!!


----------



## uscitizen

After seeing those pics I expect if anything did get spilled on her it was an accident like in a crowded bar and Becky boy had to find something to cry about.


----------



## WillowTree

uscitizen said:


> After seeing those pics I expect if anything did get spilled on her it was an accident like in a crowded bar and Becky boy had to find something to cry about.



How fucking predictable.


----------



## MarcATL

What's that summamabatch crying about now?

Somebody spilled some milk on his skirt and he WAILS like a banshee?

That SOB is worst than a menstruating schoolgirl.

*LEAVE GLENN BECK ALONE!!!
*


----------



## MarcATL

elvis said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so! now, we evolved to it didn't happen. Have we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when the Black Caucus reported that they were spat upon while walking to cast their votes by rabid Tea-Baggers?
> 
> Where. is. the footage?!??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a member of the tea party, but I'd spit on you anyway.
Click to expand...


And you would get your teeth kicked in....






Plain and simple.


----------



## MarcATL

WillowTree said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so! now, we evolved to it didn't happen. Have we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when the Black Caucus reported that they were spat upon while walking to cast their votes by rabid Tea-Baggers?
> 
> Where. is. the footage?!??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what we wanted to know. Where is the footage?
Click to expand...

Where is the footage of that pathological liar Beck getting harassed and chased away from  the park?

I've been to that park many times, watched movies on that screen many times.

IF something happened...the cops would be there shortly...it's summer, so they are on patrol.

WHERE IS THE POLICE REPORT?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Saddest part is, this is not the first time some shit heads went at him and his family.

why should he live in fear over voicing his opinion?  Especially when he shows you the links to prove what he says?


----------



## EdSchultzIsFat

and the 56% who approved of Weiner showing his Weiner to the world? well what do you expect? thats his district, most likely full of liberal perverts watching gayporn, and gay men who only voted for Weiner for future handouts (aka, money Weiner planned on stealing from the rich) Yah, remember how Wiener wanted to steal 35% (or more) from the very wealthy because he felt they were too stupid to handle all that wealth? What a Dickhead.


----------



## Sallow

Beck's a known liar.

And this sounds like Bullshit.


----------



## Sallow

My man Beck at a photoshoot.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka_UWyZ9xf4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Glenn Beck Behind The Scenes&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

Here's another lovely Conservative..who was "attacked"..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Li2u10aOWAA]YouTube - &#x202a;Republican Race-Baiter Ashley Todd Goes To Jail&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

And this is nothing new among conservatives. The grandfather of conservative tv..ladies and gentlemen..Morton Downey Jr!



> In 1989, as fascination with Downey's TV show began to wane, he was involved in an incident in a San Francisco International Airport restroom in which he claimed to have been attacked by neo-Nazis who painted a swastika on his face and attempted to shave his head. Some inconsistencies in Downey's account (e.g., the swastika was painted in reverse, suggesting that Downey had drawn it himself in a mirror), and the failure of the police to find supportive evidence, led many to suspect that the incident was a hoax and a plea for attention.[10][16] A few months later, the show was cancelled.[10]
> 
> Morton Downey, Jr. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> Beck's a known liar.
> 
> And this sounds like Bullshit.



Your post sounds like bullshit too. Does that give me the right to throw something at you? Seriously, I'm trying to work out the ground rules for behavior in 21st century America.


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> And this is nothing new among conservatives. The grandfather of conservative tv..ladies and gentlemen..Morton Downey Jr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1989, as fascination with Downey's TV show began to wane, he was involved in an incident in a San Francisco International Airport restroom in which he claimed to have been attacked by neo-Nazis who painted a swastika on his face and attempted to shave his head. Some inconsistencies in Downey's account (e.g., the swastika was painted in reverse, suggesting that Downey had drawn it himself in a mirror), and the failure of the police to find supportive evidence, led many to suspect that the incident was a hoax and a plea for attention.[10][16] A few months later, the show was cancelled.[10]
> 
> Morton Downey, Jr. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
Click to expand...



I expect better from you, Sallow. 

You think the right can't produce examples of the same bullshit from your 'side'? Is this a pissing contest or are we grown up enough to say 'bad behavior is not acceptable - no matter who does it'? I know I'm grown up enough to say that.


----------



## Sallow

uscitizen said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a proven liar.  After taking a vow of truthfulness, which has expired now.
> Why would anyone put a time limit on a vow of truthfulness anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What proof do you have that he is a liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He admitted it, he lied about having his hands on the declaration of independence or the constitution one I forget which.
> This was shortly after taking his vow of truthfulness.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck's a known liar.
> 
> And this sounds like Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post sounds like bullshit too. Does that give me the right to throw something at you? Seriously, I'm trying to work out the ground rules for behavior in 21st century America.
Click to expand...


I live in New York..and I know how New Yorkers behave. No one gives a shit about celebrities in the City. I've personally walked passed a dozen or so without batting an eye. I sat in a bar once with that idiot Maury Povich, who got so drunk he bumped into me several times, once knocking over a beer..and I said nothing to him.

That's basically the way we roll. I'm calling Beck on his shit.

Did he file a police report?


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck's a known liar.
> 
> And this sounds like Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post sounds like bullshit too. Does that give me the right to throw something at you? Seriously, I'm trying to work out the ground rules for behavior in 21st century America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in New York..and I know how New Yorkers behave. No one gives a shit about celebrities in the City. I've personally walked passed a dozen or so without batting an eye. I sat in a bar once with that idiot Maury Povich, who got so drunk he bumped into me several times, once knocking over a beer..and I said nothing to him.
> 
> That's basically the way we roll. I'm calling Beck on his shit.
> 
> Did he file a police report?
Click to expand...


Please don't mistake me for someone who gives a shit about 'the way New Yorkers roll', I am, however, interested in why you think it's ok for someone to treat his wife badly because you don't like the guy. Personally, I find that rather pathetic... and indefensible. But that's how I roll.... I disagree with people intimidating someone going about their private business..... and, frankly, I would say the same no matter who it was.... and that's the way I roll too.... what is right is right for everyone.... it doesn't matter who it is.


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post sounds like bullshit too. Does that give me the right to throw something at you? Seriously, I'm trying to work out the ground rules for behavior in 21st century America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in New York..and I know how New Yorkers behave. No one gives a shit about celebrities in the City. I've personally walked passed a dozen or so without batting an eye. I sat in a bar once with that idiot Maury Povich, who got so drunk he bumped into me several times, once knocking over a beer..and I said nothing to him.
> 
> That's basically the way we roll. I'm calling Beck on his shit.
> 
> Did he file a police report?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please don't mistake me for someone who gives a shit about 'the way New Yorkers roll', I am, however, *interested in why you think it's ok for someone to treat his wife badly because you don't like the guy*. Personally, I find that rather pathetic... and indefensible. But that's how I roll.... I disagree with people intimidating someone going about their private business..... and, frankly, I would say the same no matter who it was.... and that's the way I roll too.... what is right is right for everyone.... it doesn't matter who it is.
Click to expand...


You're not getting me.

I don't think it happened.

I think Beck is lying.

I posted a YouTube video where he faked tears using vicks vapor rub under his eyes.

He's got zero credibility..no I take that back..his credibility is in the negative numbers.


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in New York..and I know how New Yorkers behave. No one gives a shit about celebrities in the City. I've personally walked passed a dozen or so without batting an eye. I sat in a bar once with that idiot Maury Povich, who got so drunk he bumped into me several times, once knocking over a beer..and I said nothing to him.
> 
> That's basically the way we roll. I'm calling Beck on his shit.
> 
> Did he file a police report?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't mistake me for someone who gives a shit about 'the way New Yorkers roll', I am, however, *interested in why you think it's ok for someone to treat his wife badly because you don't like the guy*. Personally, I find that rather pathetic... and indefensible. But that's how I roll.... I disagree with people intimidating someone going about their private business..... and, frankly, I would say the same no matter who it was.... and that's the way I roll too.... what is right is right for everyone.... it doesn't matter who it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not getting me.
> 
> I don't think it happened.
> 
> I think Beck is lying.
> 
> I posted a YouTube video where he faked tears using vicks vapor rub under his eyes.
> 
> He's got zero credibility..no I take that back..his credibility is in the negative numbers.
Click to expand...


Interesting concept. Post an irrelevant video and use that to back up the fact that you accept violence from the left. Cool. I had you down as intelligent and reasonable. Looks like I was wrong.


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Interesting concept. Post an irrelevant video and use that to back up the fact that you accept violence from the left. Cool. I had you down as intelligent and reasonable. Looks like I was wrong.



It's not an "interesting concept"..he's lying.

And it's not about me..

Someone posted the pictures in this very thread. 

Doesn't look like anyone did anything to him.

I've sat in that very same park multiple times with no problems.

If there was an altercation..there are PLENTY of police at those events.

Was there a police report filed?


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting concept. Post an irrelevant video and use that to back up the fact that you accept violence from the left. Cool. I had you down as intelligent and reasonable. Looks like I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not an "interesting concept"..he's lying.
> 
> And it's not about me..
> 
> Someone posted the pictures in this very thread.
> 
> Doesn't look like anyone did anything to him.
> 
> I've sat in that very same park multiple times with no problems.
> 
> If there was an altercation..there are PLENTY of police at those events.
> 
> Was there a police report filed?
Click to expand...


"He's lying" - that is your opinion. It is not fact. 

So, supposing he's not lying. Suppose what he said happened, actually happened. Are you ok with his wife being intimidated because you dislike her husband or are you ashamed of the behavior of those involved? Not rocket science.


----------



## Sallow

edthecynic said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the evil photographs!  Now I can perpetuate the hatred!
> 
> 'You could just lynch me:' Glenn Beck claims he and his family were attacked in New York park during outdoor movie | Mail Online
> 
> *I am still doing the math of how someone "intentionally" kicks a glass of wine into someone's back. *
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still doing the math on how the back of her blouse is completely dry! He said it happened "shortly after their arrival" but no pictures of her show her with a wet back!!! In fact, all of the pictures show everyone ignoring him!!! Even when he's standing up trying to attract attention, everyone is ignoring his smiling face!!!!!
> 
> I would guess that he made the whole thing up!!!
Click to expand...


Looks like nothing happened.


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting concept. Post an irrelevant video and use that to back up the fact that you accept violence from the left. Cool. I had you down as intelligent and reasonable. Looks like I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not an "interesting concept"..he's lying.
> 
> And it's not about me..
> 
> Someone posted the pictures in this very thread.
> 
> Doesn't look like anyone did anything to him.
> 
> I've sat in that very same park multiple times with no problems.
> 
> If there was an altercation..there are PLENTY of police at those events.
> 
> Was there a police report filed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "He's lying" - that is your opinion. It is not fact.
> 
> So, supposing he's not lying. Suppose what he said happened, actually happened. Are you ok with his wife being intimidated because you dislike her husband or are you ashamed of the behavior of those involved? Not rocket science.
Click to expand...


I don't like bad behavior..and I don't care where it comes from. I've met plenty of people from all spectrums of society. I treat them essentially the same. Whether that be a janitor or a CEO.


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not an "interesting concept"..he's lying.
> 
> And it's not about me..
> 
> Someone posted the pictures in this very thread.
> 
> Doesn't look like anyone did anything to him.
> 
> I've sat in that very same park multiple times with no problems.
> 
> If there was an altercation..there are PLENTY of police at those events.
> 
> Was there a police report filed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He's lying" - that is your opinion. It is not fact.
> 
> So, supposing he's not lying. Suppose what he said happened, actually happened. Are you ok with his wife being intimidated because you dislike her husband or are you ashamed of the behavior of those involved? Not rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like bad behavior..and I don't care where it comes from. I've met plenty of people from all spectrums of society. I treat them essentially the same. Whether that be a janitor or a CEO.
Click to expand...


Clearly, it is too hard for you to say 'if it happened, it was wrong'. Got it.


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Clearly, it is too hard for you to say 'if it happened, it was wrong'. Got it.



As is entertaining the possibility that this carnival barker, who is known to have been less then truthful before, to be lying now..apparently.

Which the above pictures and lack of a police report attest too.

I've been in Bryant park several times for shows, the last time being a broadway revue. When I arrived there was no where to sit..and a couple invited me and my friend to sit with them. They shared their food and wine with us. The only problem I saw..was a group from out of the state that had grabbed a large section of real estate and they were complaining that in "New Jersey..no one would walk over our blankets"..or "I can't stand feet". They were laughed at..but people made sure to remove their shoes when traversing their area..which squashed the whole thing.

They were plenty of police in the park..who looked the other way as people openly consumed wine and beer. They were also plenty of porta-potties and vendors selling snacks outside the park. It was extremely enjoyable. 

I've been to the Philharmonic in Central Park as well..many times. I've never ever seen any problems at any of these gatherings. It's one of the wonderful things about New York. And I take umbrage with anyone that disparages New York to get ratings.


----------



## Warrior102

Is this Anthony Weiner's district?


----------



## Sallow

Warrior102 said:


> Is this Anthony Weiner's district?



No.


----------



## mudwhistle

It's an easy enough thing to omit any pics that might show a woman with a white blouse on drenched with champagne. We'd have to have a forensic scientist look at any photo evidence to see if she had been splashed with champagne and the amount. 

Why don't we test her blouse for champagne stains. How much is an acceptable level of champagne to satisfy the left  that some was spilled on her????

When were the pics taken, before or after the attack? Where is the proof of that??

You don't even have to see a lib get spit on when he claims so, even though video evidence proved he was not spit on, but when a con makes an accusation you need proof.

The constant double-standards from folks on this forum is pretty damned pathetic.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not an "interesting concept"..he's lying.
> 
> And it's not about me..
> 
> Someone posted the pictures in this very thread.
> 
> Doesn't look like anyone did anything to him.
> 
> I've sat in that very same park multiple times with no problems.
> 
> If there was an altercation..there are PLENTY of police at those events.
> 
> Was there a police report filed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He's lying" - that is your opinion. It is not fact.
> 
> So, supposing he's not lying. Suppose what he said happened, actually happened. Are you ok with his wife being intimidated because you dislike her husband or are you ashamed of the behavior of those involved? Not rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like bad behavior..and I don't care where it comes from. I've met plenty of people from all spectrums of society. I treat them essentially the same. Whether that be a janitor or a CEO.
Click to expand...


Now you're really full of it.

I believe you're the type that sits back and lets bad things happen to others. You might even cheer like some of those people were doing.

I bet you don't have the decency to stand up and defend anyone from attacks. It's not in your nature.


----------



## Mr. Peepers

Actually, people here who were there are saying it isn't true - that the only thing people were doing is taking pictures, and if it is true, maybe it is the fact he was enjoying free PUBLIC entertainment on the grounds of the PUBLIC library in a PUBLIC park... the very things he rails against as "socialism".  He's a lying moron who cries like a self-conscious little girl named "Brittany".

New Yorkers Turned on Glenn Beck in Bryant Park Last Night [Updated] -- Daily Intel


----------



## Sallow

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He's lying" - that is your opinion. It is not fact.
> 
> So, supposing he's not lying. Suppose what he said happened, actually happened. Are you ok with his wife being intimidated because you dislike her husband or are you ashamed of the behavior of those involved? Not rocket science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like bad behavior..and I don't care where it comes from. I've met plenty of people from all spectrums of society. I treat them essentially the same. Whether that be a janitor or a CEO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're really full of it.
> 
> I believe you're the type that sits back and lets bad things happen to others. You might even cheer like some of those people were doing.
> 
> I bet you don't have the decency to stand up and defend anyone from attacks. It's not in your nature.
Click to expand...


That would be *your* nature. Don't project. I've done work for Habitat for Humanity, the Red Cross and New York Cares' coat drive. When I was a trucker..I stopped each and every time I saw someone in trouble..including a time in the pouring rain a woman's car fell into a sinkhole. My helper and I pushed the car out while getting soaked. I also stopped a robbery while working at a convenience store.

Being from Tennessee..a welfare state..you're probably use to sitting around waiting for help while eating pork rinds and drinking PBR. Was one of the worst states I ever visited. Lots of shoeless kids running around and pot bellied wild eyed louts hollering after them.


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> eating pork rinds and drinking PBR



PBR is what the cool "liberal" kids drink.  People in Red States drink Coors or The Beast.  Sorry, had to clear that up.


----------



## Moonglow

PBR is an American owned company, Coors is a South African owned company. we see who supports products produced by Americans and who does not.


----------



## Moonglow

where? oh where? are the pics of the attack?


----------



## Si modo

Moonglow said:


> where? oh where? are the pics of the attack?


I love the reasoning here: If there is no picture of an incident (or vid on YouTube), it didn't happen.


----------



## Moonglow

Si modo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> where? oh where? are the pics of the attack?
> 
> 
> 
> I love the reasoning here: If there is no picture of an incident (or vid on YouTube), it didn't happen.
Click to expand...


it would help the cryers case.


----------



## American Cowboy

Liberals are evil and disgusting


----------



## Liberty

Woman Seated Near Beck at Movie Claims Innocence&#8230;But What Does Twitter Tell Us&#8230;(With UPDATES!) | Breaking news and opinion on The Blaze

this is from beck's news site but it has pics as evidence for the big picture.


----------



## mudwhistle

Liberty said:


> Woman Seated Near Beck at Movie Claims InnocenceBut What Does Twitter Tell Us(With UPDATES!) | Breaking news and opinion on The Blaze
> 
> this is from beck's news site but it has pics as evidence for the big picture.



I particularly admire her tweet:






She's claiming innocence on one hand but saying the fucken asshole needs to get out of her city, and I bet she's the person that spread the Beck Family photos all over the internet.


----------



## GHook93

Moonglow said:


> Beck is a flametard.



Winner of Newbie Troll of the Month!


----------



## GHook93

California Girl said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> any man that gets on tv and cries like a little bytch is nothing but and emotive douch, any person that follows that douch is frankly a stupid sucker, all be it,he has a few good points, but really, not as a douch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *who*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna bet how long it's gonna take for MoonBlow to get it's first red star?
Click to expand...


I will help him get there!


----------



## hortysir

geauxtohell said:


> And of course, the sob fit.
> 
> Lap it up, suckers.


This ^^^^^^^^^^ post had me wondering......maybe????


geauxtohell said:


> Sorry if I am a little reluctant/skeptical of automatically handing credence to a huckster like Beck.
> 
> Make sure you sign up for GBTV!  Starting 9/12/11!  The "truth" lives here!


Then I saw that one ^^^^^^^^^

You watch Beck, don't you?


Sure seem well-informed for someone that doesn't


----------



## Sallow

Mr. Peepers said:


> eating pork rinds and drinking PBR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PBR is what the cool "liberal" kids drink.  People in Red States drink Coors or The Beast.  Sorry, had to clear that up.
Click to expand...




Thanks.

I am a little out of touch.

Hicks like Mudwhistle would come to my bar and get PBRs which they nursed all night till they passed out.

Looooong time ago.


----------



## Mr Natural

Mr. Peepers said:


> eating pork rinds and drinking PBR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PBR is what the cool "liberal" kids drink.  People in Red States drink Coors or The Beast.  Sorry, had to clear that up.
Click to expand...



Coors is my summer beer.  Not the light shit, but the full strength Coors in the gold can.  

I get a 30 pack from Stop and Shop for $21.   You can't beat that and it goes down like water on a hot day (like today).


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hatred and stupidity are the common features that form the democratic party. Contempt for liberty is another common trait for the left. dims demonstrated this fully as they attacked Glenn Beck at a film festival.

{Conservative radio host Glenn Beck stole the show at an outdoor movie screening in Manhattan this week. Moviegoers tweeted pictures of Beck and his family at the event. Though the pictures look like nothing's wrong, on his radio show Beck said it was a "hostile situation" and that he was "harassed." His daughter had persuaded the family to go to the screening of Alfred Hitchcock's "39 Steps." Beck choked up on his show when explaining that his daughter later apologized. He said, "I called my daughter and I said 'honey, it's not your fault.'" When Beck and his family got up to leave, he said, the audience applauded. "I swear to you I think, if I had suggested, and I almost did, 'Wow, does anybody have a rope? Because there's a tree here.}

Glenn Beck Says He Was Nearly

That's the left for you, hearts filled with hate, heads full of shit.


----------



## anuthervoice

alltho its been discussed in other threads...
meh...he knows what to expect and carries three bodyguards with him.
I hear he may be moving to Texas?


----------



## bodecea

anuthervoice said:


> alltho its been discussed in other threads...
> meh...he knows what to expect and carries three bodyguards with him.
> I hear he may be moving to Texas?



That is good news.


----------



## spectrumc01

anuthervoice said:


> alltho its been discussed in other threads...
> meh...he knows what to expect and carries three bodyguards with him.
> I hear he may be moving to Texas?



Texas is just perfect for him.


----------



## bodecea

spectrumc01 said:


> anuthervoice said:
> 
> 
> 
> alltho its been discussed in other threads...
> meh...he knows what to expect and carries three bodyguards with him.
> I hear he may be moving to Texas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas is just perfect for him.
Click to expand...


And he is just perfect for Texas.


----------



## Father Time

Because we can totally trust what Glenn Beck has to say about liberals as absolute unexaggerated truth.


----------



## spectrumc01

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hatred and stupidity are the common features that form the democratic party. Contempt for liberty is another common trait for the left. dims demonstrated this fully as they attacked Glenn Beck at a film festival.
> 
> {Conservative radio host Glenn Beck stole the show at an outdoor movie screening in Manhattan this week. Moviegoers tweeted pictures of Beck and his family at the event. Though the pictures look like nothing's wrong, on his radio show Beck said it was a "hostile situation" and that he was "harassed." His daughter had persuaded the family to go to the screening of Alfred Hitchcock's "39 Steps." Beck choked up on his show when explaining that his daughter later apologized. He said, "I called my daughter and I said 'honey, it's not your fault.'" When Beck and his family got up to leave, he said, the audience applauded. "I swear to you I think, if I had suggested, and I almost did, 'Wow, does anybody have a rope? Because there's a tree here.}
> 
> Glenn Beck Says He Was Nearly
> 
> That's the left for you, hearts filled with hate, heads full of shit.



When you make your living spouting your opinion like it was the truth from God himself, you should expect things like this to happen.  If he did not want this type of reaction to the things he said than he should not have said them in, here are the key words, "In Public".  They had every right, like Mr. Beck, to voice their opinion, again the key words "In Public".  They did not go to his home or invade his privacy in any way.  They were not violent nor were they threatening.  They, like Mr. beck voiced there opinions in public.


----------



## Jack Fate

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMhaehb5AnE&playnext=1&list=PL4D5190DCA88152B9]YouTube - &#x202a;Lyle Lovett - That&#39;s Right (You&#39;re Not From Texas)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## oldsalt

Poor Glenn.....Poor Glenn....


----------



## Jack Fate

spectrumc01 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred and stupidity are the common features that form the democratic party. Contempt for liberty is another common trait for the left. dims demonstrated this fully as they attacked Glenn Beck at a film festival.
> 
> {Conservative radio host Glenn Beck stole the show at an outdoor movie screening in Manhattan this week. Moviegoers tweeted pictures of Beck and his family at the event. Though the pictures look like nothing's wrong, on his radio show Beck said it was a "hostile situation" and that he was "harassed." His daughter had persuaded the family to go to the screening of Alfred Hitchcock's "39 Steps." Beck choked up on his show when explaining that his daughter later apologized. He said, "I called my daughter and I said 'honey, it's not your fault.'" When Beck and his family got up to leave, he said, the audience applauded. "I swear to you I think, if I had suggested, and I almost did, 'Wow, does anybody have a rope? Because there's a tree here.}
> 
> Glenn Beck Says He Was Nearly
> 
> That's the left for you, hearts filled with hate, heads full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you make your living spouting your opinion like it was the truth from God himself, you should expect things like this to happen.  If he did not want this type of reaction to the things he said than he should not have said them in, here are the key words, "In Public".  They had every right, like Mr. Beck, to voice their opinion, again the key words "In Public".  They did not go to his home or invade his privacy in any way.  They were not violent nor were they threatening.  They, like Mr. beck voiced there opinions in public.
Click to expand...


Just another example of the mob mentality that is the left.  Each one of them doesn't have the guts to stand alone and say it to his face.  Cowards.


----------



## Uncensored2008

spectrumc01 said:


> When you make your living spouting your opinion like it was the truth from God himself, you should expect things like this to happen.



Oh!

So we see these things happening to Michael Moore, Jon Stewart, Keith Olbermann and Rachel Maddow all the time, right?

Oh wait, we NEVER see this kind of shit - it only happens to the right - because leftists are hate-filled thugs who use violence and intimidation to silence those they don't agree with!


----------



## mattskramer

Uh...you ever see his buddy O'Reilly's goons engage in ambush journalism and harass liberals?


----------



## Uncensored2008

mattskramer said:


> Uh...you ever see his buddy O'Reilly's goons engage in ambush journalism and harass liberals?



Uh, we are talking about people going to a family outing, not about a news story. Try to keep up...


----------



## Caroljo

Libs hate him because they can't prove him wrong.  His last "regular" show will be on tomorrow night.  He said "regular" because he's still going to be on Fox for specials, and he has other plans.  The left is going to wish he still only had his radio show and and hour each night on tv.  Because he has some plans...and the left isn't going to like it!  I can't wait!!!! Lol! 
He is ALWAYS telling people to do their own homework, don't take his word for anything....he's only giving us his opinion and what he's found.  The left won't do that...JUST because he's conservative.  They don't want to be proven that they're WRONG!


----------



## MarcATL

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like bad behavior..and I don't care where it comes from. I've met plenty of people from all spectrums of society. I treat them essentially the same. Whether that be a janitor or a CEO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're really full of it.
> 
> I believe you're the type that sits back and lets bad things happen to others. You might even cheer like some of those people were doing.
> 
> I bet you don't have the decency to stand up and defend anyone from attacks. It's not in your nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be *your* nature. Don't project. I've done work for Habitat for Humanity, the Red Cross and New York Cares' coat drive. When I was a trucker..I stopped each and every time I saw someone in trouble..including a time in the pouring rain a woman's car fell into a sinkhole. My helper and I pushed the car out while getting soaked. I also stopped a robbery while working at a convenience store.
> 
> *Being from Tennessee..a welfare state..you're probably use to sitting around waiting for help while eating pork rinds and drinking PBR. Was one of the worst states I ever visited. Lots of shoeless kids running around and pot bellied wild eyed louts hollering after them.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Salt Jones

mudwhistle said:


> It's an easy enough thing to omit any pics that might show a woman with a white blouse on drenched with champagne. We'd have to have a forensic scientist look at any photo evidence to see if she had been splashed with champagne and the amount.
> 
> Why don't we test her blouse for champagne stains. How much is an acceptable level of champagne to satisfy the left  that some was spilled on her????
> 
> When were the pics taken, before or after the attack? Where is the proof of that??
> 
> You don't even have to see a lib get spit on when he claims so, even though video evidence proved he was not spit on, but when a con makes an accusation you need proof.
> 
> *The constant double-standards from folks on this forum is pretty damned pathetic.*



Irony is lost on the ironic. The ironic is your statement.


----------



## MarcATL

So none of these palookas can produce a single shred of evidence that this made up story from that phoney Glenn Beck ever occurred huh?


----------



## Steelplate

Jack Fate said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred and stupidity are the common features that form the democratic party. Contempt for liberty is another common trait for the left. dims demonstrated this fully as they attacked Glenn Beck at a film festival.
> 
> {Conservative radio host Glenn Beck stole the show at an outdoor movie screening in Manhattan this week. Moviegoers tweeted pictures of Beck and his family at the event. Though the pictures look like nothing's wrong, on his radio show Beck said it was a "hostile situation" and that he was "harassed." His daughter had persuaded the family to go to the screening of Alfred Hitchcock's "39 Steps." Beck choked up on his show when explaining that his daughter later apologized. He said, "I called my daughter and I said 'honey, it's not your fault.'" When Beck and his family got up to leave, he said, the audience applauded. "I swear to you I think, if I had suggested, and I almost did, 'Wow, does anybody have a rope? Because there's a tree here.}
> 
> Glenn Beck Says He Was Nearly
> 
> That's the left for you, hearts filled with hate, heads full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you make your living spouting your opinion like it was the truth from God himself, you should expect things like this to happen.  If he did not want this type of reaction to the things he said than he should not have said them in, here are the key words, "In Public".  They had every right, like Mr. Beck, to voice their opinion, again the key words "In Public".  They did not go to his home or invade his privacy in any way.  They were not violent nor were they threatening.  They, like Mr. beck voiced there opinions in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just another example of the mob mentality that is the left.  Each one of them doesn't have the guts to stand alone and say it to his face.  Cowards.
Click to expand...


Yeah, fucking criminals...imagine the gall to actually have the nerve to accidentally spill wine and express their displeasure with someone... They ought to be shot. Oh wait....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N28CRweVlQ4]YouTube - &#x202a;Rand Paul Campaign Workers Beat Up Woman&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Nic_Driver

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hatred and stupidity are the common features that form the democratic party. Contempt for liberty is another common trait for the left. dims demonstrated this fully as they attacked Glenn Beck at a film festival.
> 
> {Conservative radio host Glenn Beck stole the show at an outdoor movie screening in Manhattan this week. Moviegoers tweeted pictures of Beck and his family at the event. Though the pictures look like nothing's wrong, on his radio show Beck said it was a "hostile situation" and that he was "harassed." His daughter had persuaded the family to go to the screening of Alfred Hitchcock's "39 Steps." Beck choked up on his show when explaining that his daughter later apologized. He said, "I called my daughter and I said 'honey, it's not your fault.'" When Beck and his family got up to leave, he said, the audience applauded. "I swear to you I think, if I had suggested, and I almost did, 'Wow, does anybody have a rope? Because there's a tree here.}
> 
> Glenn Beck Says He Was Nearly
> 
> That's the left for you, hearts filled with hate, heads full of shit.



That's just funny right there...


----------



## Sallow

Glenn's a pussy.

Some woman slipped half a glass of wine on his wife. Then offered her napkins.

He couldn't beat the shit out of that woman on his own?

Damn.

Like most conservatives.

He's a limp wristed idiot.


----------



## Nic_Driver

Caroljo said:


> Libs hate him because they can't prove him wrong.  His last "regular" show will be on tomorrow night.  He said "regular" because he's still going to be on Fox for specials, and he has other plans.  The left is going to wish he still only had his radio show and and hour each night on tv.  Because he has some plans...and the left isn't going to like it!  I can't wait!!!! Lol!
> He is ALWAYS telling people to do their own homework, don't take his word for anything....he's only giving us his opinion and what he's found.  The left won't do that...JUST because he's conservative.  They don't want to be proven that they're WRONG!



Wiat, wait, wait, this one is even funnier!!!


You go!!


----------



## Mustang

spectrumc01 said:


> anuthervoice said:
> 
> 
> 
> alltho its been discussed in other threads...
> meh...he knows what to expect and carries three bodyguards with him.
> I hear he may be moving to Texas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas is just perfect for him.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, those Texas evangelicals and baptists just LOVE Mormons.


----------



## Truthmatters

Poor guy.

Maybe he will stop spewing hate now knowing how it effects people


----------



## Mustang

Sallow said:


> Glenn's a pussy.
> 
> Some woman slipped half a glass of wine on his wife. Then offered her napkins.
> 
> He couldn't beat the shit out of that woman on his own?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Like most conservatives.
> 
> He's a limp wristed idiot.


 
Yeah, and Beck, like a LOT of other conservatives (Coulter and Palin come immediately to mind) LOVE to play the victim.


----------



## Sallow

Beck was lying.

Like all conservatives.


----------



## WillowTree

I can't believe the peace loving demonRats would actually suggest that a man beat the shit out of a woman..


who the fuck knew?


----------



## WillowTree

Sallow said:


> Glenn's a pussy.
> 
> Some woman slipped half a glass of wine on his wife. Then offered her napkins.
> 
> He couldn't beat the shit out of that woman on his own?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Like most conservatives.
> 
> He's a limp wristed idiot.


----------



## Mustang

Sallow said:


> Beck was lying.
> 
> Like all conservatives.


 
Beck was almost LYNCHED, Sallow!  Did you hear that?  LYNCHED!


----------



## bripat9643

WillowTree said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn's a pussy.
> 
> Some woman slipped half a glass of wine on his wife. Then offered her napkins.
> 
> He couldn't beat the shit out of that woman on his own?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Like most conservatives.
> 
> He's a limp wristed idiot.
Click to expand...


Notice how all the liberal turds in here are defending this behavior.  Aren't these the same hypocrites who whined incessantly about 'civility' because some black congressman lied that a protestor spit on him?


----------



## geauxtohell

hortysir said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, the sob fit.
> 
> Lap it up, suckers.
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^^^^^^^ post had me wondering......maybe????
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I am a little reluctant/skeptical of automatically handing credence to a huckster like Beck.
> 
> Make sure you sign up for GBTV!  Starting 9/12/11!  The "truth" lives here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I saw that one ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> You watch Beck, don't you?
> 
> 
> Sure seem well-informed for someone that doesn't
Click to expand...


No.  I just watched the ad during his 12 minute sob fest.


----------



## geauxtohell

LadyGunSlinger said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some liberals hate Beck.  Where is there any news in that?
> 
> Some conservatives hate Olberman too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one thing to despise a person and altogether another to attack his wife and children.. and yet here you and the other leftist loons are condoning it and basically stating they deserve it..
> 
> Praying to God for rain = WRONG
> Attacking women and children - GOOD
> 
> The liberal machine.
> 
> I DARE anyone to attack my child.. I DARE YOU.. You see, I have every right to defend my daughter from criminals like the left in this nation .. Self defense. Conservatives need to start remembering this.. It's time to take off the gloves. Throwing glitter, pies, wine.. all of it, IT'S OVER.. Do it again and find out what happens.  I am not a Glenn Beck fan, at ALL but I wish he would have beat the ever loving dog crap out of the person who came after his family.. I WOULD HAVE.
Click to expand...







And the conservative squawk box is kept alive by rubes like you.


----------



## geauxtohell

The other night, I was at a restaurant with my wife.  You know, just trying to enjoy some time with the Mrs.  and I got attacked by some fucking Conservative Nazi Punk Ass Waiter who intentionally knocked my water into my lap.

It had to be intentional.  There is no other explanation.  

Naturally, this attack (which again, could only be intentional) served to reinforce my preconceived notions and now allows me to make blanket statements about conservatives.

Fucking fascist pigs!


----------



## Modbert

Without even reading this thread I'm going to take a wild guess and say there was a number of wide sweeping generalizations made about Liberals.


----------



## hellofromwarsaw

Beck lied about this, as always. A divisive demagogue who'd say ANYTHING for a buck. (Old ckehead morning DJ)- See ya!

"Anyone who believes a word I say is an idiot."- Glenn Beck, 2009


----------



## Truthmatters

Beck has spewed hate and now is getting it back


----------



## WillowTree

bripat9643 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn's a pussy.
> 
> Some woman slipped half a glass of wine on his wife. Then offered her napkins.
> 
> He couldn't beat the shit out of that woman on his own?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Like most conservatives.
> 
> He's a limp wristed idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how all the liberal turds in here are defending this behavior.  Aren't these the same hypocrites who whined incessantly about 'civility' because some black congressman lied that a protestor spit on him?
Click to expand...


hell, they'd throw a block party if something happened to Glen Beck.  Remember how they got their jollies off thinking of Rush Limbaugh dying of kidney failure? They are real civil alright.


----------



## Salt Jones

bripat9643 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn's a pussy.
> 
> Some woman slipped half a glass of wine on his wife. Then offered her napkins.
> 
> He couldn't beat the shit out of that woman on his own?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Like most conservatives.
> 
> He's a limp wristed idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how all the liberal turds in here are defending this behavior.  Aren't these the same hypocrites who whined incessantly about 'civility' because some black congressman lied that a protestor spit on him?
Click to expand...


The "black" congressman didn't get a picture of you spitting?


----------



## hellofromwarsaw

The damage these lying bought off loudmouth jackazzes is incalculable. Absolutely ruined political dialogue in this country, all the way to the top of the Pubs, who they dominate.


----------



## Salt Jones

WillowTree said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how all the liberal turds in here are defending this behavior.  Aren't these the same hypocrites who whined incessantly about 'civility' because some black congressman lied that a protestor spit on him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hell, they'd throw a block party if something happened to Glen Beck.  Remember how they got their jollies off thinking of Rush Limbaugh dying of kidney failure? They are real civil alright.
Click to expand...


Not a block party, but I'd open nice bottle of single malt.


----------



## Susan45

*The Real Story Behind Glenn Becks Hellish Outdoor Movie Nightmare*

Did you hear? Glenn Beck got jumped by a pack of ravenous urban liberals last night! Or did a drunk person just accidentally spill wine on his wife? You be the judge.

Glenn Beck took his family to New York's Bryant Park last night to see Alfred Hitchcock's The 39 Steps. While he was there, some of our loyal readers snapped some pictures of him and his family lounging happily on the grass. They must have missed the part where Glenn Beck and his family were attacked by vengeful liberals and almost lynched.

The Real Story Behind Glenn Beck's Hellish Outdoor Movie Nightmare

Pictures 
Glenn Beck Catches a Movie in the Park

*'It was an accident': Woman claims she saw what REALLY happened during Glenn Beck's 'public lynching' at park movie*

Read more: Glenn Beck claims he and his family were attacked in New York park during movie | Mail Online

What a crying baby. He obviously needs a wambulance.

The Wambulance

He's been calling the left names for years and years and he's upset? Puleeeze.


----------



## Truthmatters

Hes a liar


----------



## Susan45

Salt Jones said:


> Not a block party, but I'd open nice bottle of single malt.



Is this up for a vote? If so I vote for the block party.


----------



## rdean

Glenn Beck harasses reality.


----------



## del

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hatred and stupidity are the common features that form the democratic party. Contempt for liberty is another common trait for the left. dims demonstrated this fully as they attacked Glenn Beck at a film festival.
> 
> {Conservative radio host Glenn Beck stole the show at an outdoor movie screening in Manhattan this week. Moviegoers tweeted pictures of Beck and his family at the event. Though the pictures look like nothing's wrong, on his radio show Beck said it was a "hostile situation" and that he was "harassed." His daughter had persuaded the family to go to the screening of Alfred Hitchcock's "39 Steps." Beck choked up on his show when explaining that his daughter later apologized. He said, "I called my daughter and I said 'honey, it's not your fault.'" When Beck and his family got up to leave, he said, the audience applauded. "I swear to you I think, if I had suggested, and I almost did, 'Wow, does anybody have a rope? Because there's a tree here.}
> 
> Glenn Beck Says He Was Nearly
> 
> That's the left for you, hearts filled with hate, heads full of shit.



what a whiny twat.

and so is beck


----------



## Cecilie1200

spectrumc01 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred and stupidity are the common features that form the democratic party. Contempt for liberty is another common trait for the left. dims demonstrated this fully as they attacked Glenn Beck at a film festival.
> 
> {Conservative radio host Glenn Beck stole the show at an outdoor movie screening in Manhattan this week. Moviegoers tweeted pictures of Beck and his family at the event. Though the pictures look like nothing's wrong, on his radio show Beck said it was a "hostile situation" and that he was "harassed." His daughter had persuaded the family to go to the screening of Alfred Hitchcock's "39 Steps." Beck choked up on his show when explaining that his daughter later apologized. He said, "I called my daughter and I said 'honey, it's not your fault.'" When Beck and his family got up to leave, he said, the audience applauded. "I swear to you I think, if I had suggested, and I almost did, 'Wow, does anybody have a rope? Because there's a tree here.}
> 
> Glenn Beck Says He Was Nearly
> 
> That's the left for you, hearts filled with hate, heads full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you make your living spouting your opinion like it was the truth from God himself, you should expect things like this to happen.  If he did not want this type of reaction to the things he said than he should not have said them in, here are the key words, "In Public".  They had every right, like Mr. Beck, to voice their opinion, again the key words "In Public".  They did not go to his home or invade his privacy in any way.  They were not violent nor were they threatening.  They, like Mr. beck voiced there opinions in public.
Click to expand...


No, when you make your living disagreeing with liberals, you have to expect them to act like ill-mannered trash.  Conservatives have more class than to behave this way.  This is why you never hear of Michael Moore being harangued by angry mobs when he goes out in public:  because conservatives are too civilized to be mobs, and have enough real _cojones _not to need the _faux_-courage of a crowd.

Speaking of which, when was the last time YOU were verbally attacked in public by even ONE person, let alone a herd of them?  One wonders if you have any idea what you're really talking about, the way you breezily dismiss Mr. Beck's privacy being invaded.  Just because one is in a public place does not mean one has no privacy to be invaded, and I'm pretty sure you would know this . . . if it hadn't happened to someone you don't like.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Steelplate said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you make your living spouting your opinion like it was the truth from God himself, you should expect things like this to happen.  If he did not want this type of reaction to the things he said than he should not have said them in, here are the key words, "In Public".  They had every right, like Mr. Beck, to voice their opinion, again the key words "In Public".  They did not go to his home or invade his privacy in any way.  They were not violent nor were they threatening.  They, like Mr. beck voiced there opinions in public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of the mob mentality that is the left.  Each one of them doesn't have the guts to stand alone and say it to his face.  Cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, fucking criminals...imagine the gall to actually have the nerve to accidentally spill wine and express their displeasure with someone... They ought to be shot. Oh wait....
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N28CRweVlQ4]YouTube - &#x202a;Rand Paul Campaign Workers Beat Up Woman&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
Click to expand...


Yeah, it was okay for her to physically assault Mr. Paul, but she's a poor little victim when it prompts someone else to kick her ass in order to stop her.  My heart bleeds . . . for the fact that she didn't get smacked down harder.  Maybe if chickenshit liberals didn't have the ability to hide behind their sniveling victimhood and other people's good manners quite so often, they'd learn how not to behave like savages.


----------



## Salt Jones

Cecilie1200 said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred and stupidity are the common features that form the democratic party. Contempt for liberty is another common trait for the left. dims demonstrated this fully as they attacked Glenn Beck at a film festival.
> 
> {Conservative radio host Glenn Beck stole the show at an outdoor movie screening in Manhattan this week. Moviegoers tweeted pictures of Beck and his family at the event. Though the pictures look like nothing's wrong, on his radio show Beck said it was a "hostile situation" and that he was "harassed." His daughter had persuaded the family to go to the screening of Alfred Hitchcock's "39 Steps." Beck choked up on his show when explaining that his daughter later apologized. He said, "I called my daughter and I said 'honey, it's not your fault.'" When Beck and his family got up to leave, he said, the audience applauded. "I swear to you I think, if I had suggested, and I almost did, 'Wow, does anybody have a rope? Because there's a tree here.}
> 
> Glenn Beck Says He Was Nearly
> 
> That's the left for you, hearts filled with hate, heads full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you make your living spouting your opinion like it was the truth from God himself, you should expect things like this to happen.  If he did not want this type of reaction to the things he said than he should not have said them in, here are the key words, "In Public".  They had every right, like Mr. Beck, to voice their opinion, again the key words "In Public".  They did not go to his home or invade his privacy in any way.  They were not violent nor were they threatening.  They, like Mr. beck voiced there opinions in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, when you make your living disagreeing with liberals, you have to expect them to act like ill-mannered trash.  Conservatives have more class than to behave this way.  This is why you never hear of Michael Moore being harangued by angry mobs when he goes out in public:  because conservatives are too civilized to be mobs, and have enough real _cojones _not to need the _faux_-courage of a crowd.
> 
> Speaking of which, when was the last time YOU were verbally attacked in public by even ONE person, let alone a herd of them?  One wonders if you have any idea what you're really talking about, the way you breezily dismiss Mr. Beck's privacy being invaded.  Just because one is in a public place does not mean one has no privacy to be invaded, and I'm pretty sure you would know this . . . if it hadn't happened to someone you don't like.
Click to expand...


Why didn't beck call the police? Was he verbally assaulted? I marched in a anti-SB 1070 demonstration. I experienced the vocal styling of your classy conservatives.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sallow said:


> Glenn's a pussy.
> 
> Some woman slipped half a glass of wine on his wife. Then offered her napkins.
> 
> He couldn't beat the shit out of that woman on his own?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Like most conservatives.
> 
> He's a limp wristed idiot.



As opposed to macho, he-man liberals, who have to have a crowd around them in order to cuss out people they don't like?


----------



## 1751Texan

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hatred and stupidity are the common features that form the democratic party. Contempt for liberty is another common trait for the left. dims demonstrated this fully as they attacked Glenn Beck at a film festival.
> 
> {Conservative radio host Glenn Beck stole the show at an outdoor movie screening in Manhattan this week. Moviegoers tweeted pictures of Beck and his family at the event. Though the pictures look like nothing's wrong, on his radio show Beck said it was a "hostile situation" and that he was "harassed." His daughter had persuaded the family to go to the screening of Alfred Hitchcock's "39 Steps." *Beck choked up on his show* when explaining that his daughter later apologized. He said, "I called my daughter and I said 'honey, it's not your fault.'" *When Beck and his family got up to leave, he said, the audience applauded.* "I swear to you I think, if I had suggested, and I almost did, 'Wow, does anybody have a rope? Because there's a tree here.}
> 
> Glenn Beck Says He Was Nearly
> 
> That's the left for you, hearts filled with hate, heads full of shit.



He's in New York and gets his "balls broke" and he chokes up???


----------



## Cecilie1200

Truthmatters said:


> Poor guy.
> 
> Maybe he will stop spewing hate now knowing how it effects people



Translated:  "Maybe he'll be intimidated into silence now that he knows we're low-class garbage with no class, manners, or self-control."


----------



## Salt Jones

Cecilie1200 said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of the mob mentality that is the left.  Each one of them doesn't have the guts to stand alone and say it to his face.  Cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, fucking criminals...imagine the gall to actually have the nerve to accidentally spill wine and express their displeasure with someone... They ought to be shot. Oh wait....
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N28CRweVlQ4]YouTube - &#x202a;Rand Paul Campaign Workers Beat Up Woman&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was okay for her to physically assault Mr. Paul, but she's a poor little victim when it prompts someone else to kick her ass in order to stop her.  My heart bleeds . . . for the fact that she didn't get smacked down harder.  Maybe if chickenshit liberals didn't have the ability to hide behind their sniveling victimhood and other people's good manners quite so often, they'd learn how not to behave like savages.
Click to expand...


Take that bullshit somewhere else.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Susan45 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a block party, but I'd open nice bottle of single malt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this up for a vote? If so I vote for the block party.
Click to expand...


Gosh, it's funny that you want to celebrate bad things happening to people.  It's utterly frigging hilarious that you're a petty, mean-spirited, nasty little savage without an ounce of decency and civilization . . . oh, wait, it's not.  It's just sad.  Like you.

It's enough to make a person conservative just by seeing what kind of filth she'd have to associate with if she was a liberal.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Salt Jones said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you make your living spouting your opinion like it was the truth from God himself, you should expect things like this to happen.  If he did not want this type of reaction to the things he said than he should not have said them in, here are the key words, "In Public".  They had every right, like Mr. Beck, to voice their opinion, again the key words "In Public".  They did not go to his home or invade his privacy in any way.  They were not violent nor were they threatening.  They, like Mr. beck voiced there opinions in public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, when you make your living disagreeing with liberals, you have to expect them to act like ill-mannered trash.  Conservatives have more class than to behave this way.  This is why you never hear of Michael Moore being harangued by angry mobs when he goes out in public:  because conservatives are too civilized to be mobs, and have enough real _cojones _not to need the _faux_-courage of a crowd.
> 
> Speaking of which, when was the last time YOU were verbally attacked in public by even ONE person, let alone a herd of them?  One wonders if you have any idea what you're really talking about, the way you breezily dismiss Mr. Beck's privacy being invaded.  Just because one is in a public place does not mean one has no privacy to be invaded, and I'm pretty sure you would know this . . . if it hadn't happened to someone you don't like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't beck call the police? Was he verbally assaulted? I marched in a anti-SB 1070 demonstration. I experienced the vocal styling of your classy conservatives.
Click to expand...


Yeah, marching in a political demonstration is EXACTLY the same as having an evening out with your family . . . oh, wait, it's not.


----------



## RDD_1210

I've seen what Beck can do to history and "facts" on his show so I know he's fully capable of twisting something any way he sees fit. I somehow don't fully believe he was harassed anywhere near the extent to which he is making it out to be.


----------



## Salt Jones

Cecilie1200 said:


> Susan45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a block party, but I'd open nice bottle of single malt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this up for a vote? If so I vote for the block party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh, it's funny that you want to celebrate bad things happening to people.  It's utterly frigging hilarious that you're a petty, mean-spirited, nasty little savage without an ounce of decency and civilization . . . oh, wait, it's not.  It's just sad.  Like you.
> 
> It's enough to make a person conservative just by seeing what kind of filth she'd have to associate with if she was a liberal.
Click to expand...


Ok, troll.


----------



## geauxtohell

edthecynic said:


>



Just look at that unruly crowd heckling the poor Beck family!

Leave Brittney alone!


----------



## RDD_1210

Salt Jones said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this up for a vote? If so I vote for the block party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, it's funny that you want to celebrate bad things happening to people.  It's utterly frigging hilarious that you're a petty, mean-spirited, nasty little savage without an ounce of decency and civilization . . . oh, wait, it's not.  It's just sad.  Like you.
> 
> It's enough to make a person conservative just by seeing what kind of filth she'd have to associate with if she was a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, troll.
Click to expand...


Meet Cecile. She's a bitter old woman with the mouth of a drunken sailor who lives in a fantasy world where she thinks she looks like her avatar but in reality she probably is pushing 250lbs and barely graduated high school. She's good for a laugh if you just picture her in her moo-moo eating mac-n-cheese while furiously typing on her computer about how vile liberals are.


----------



## Salt Jones

Cecilie1200 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, when you make your living disagreeing with liberals, you have to expect them to act like ill-mannered trash.  Conservatives have more class than to behave this way.  This is why you never hear of Michael Moore being harangued by angry mobs when he goes out in public:  because conservatives are too civilized to be mobs, and have enough real _cojones _not to need the _faux_-courage of a crowd.
> 
> Speaking of which, when was the last time YOU were verbally attacked in public by even ONE person, let alone a herd of them?  One wonders if you have any idea what you're really talking about, the way you breezily dismiss Mr. Beck's privacy being invaded.  Just because one is in a public place does not mean one has no privacy to be invaded, and I'm pretty sure you would know this . . . if it hadn't happened to someone you don't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't beck call the police? Was he verbally assaulted? I marched in a anti-SB 1070 demonstration. I experienced the vocal styling of your classy conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, marching in a political demonstration is EXACTLY the same as having an evening out with your family . . . oh, wait, it's not.
Click to expand...


So civility is based on the event?


----------



## uscitizen

Jack Fate said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred and stupidity are the common features that form the democratic party. Contempt for liberty is another common trait for the left. dims demonstrated this fully as they attacked Glenn Beck at a film festival.
> 
> {Conservative radio host Glenn Beck stole the show at an outdoor movie screening in Manhattan this week. Moviegoers tweeted pictures of Beck and his family at the event. Though the pictures look like nothing's wrong, on his radio show Beck said it was a "hostile situation" and that he was "harassed." His daughter had persuaded the family to go to the screening of Alfred Hitchcock's "39 Steps." Beck choked up on his show when explaining that his daughter later apologized. He said, "I called my daughter and I said 'honey, it's not your fault.'" When Beck and his family got up to leave, he said, the audience applauded. "I swear to you I think, if I had suggested, and I almost did, 'Wow, does anybody have a rope? Because there's a tree here.}
> 
> Glenn Beck Says He Was Nearly
> 
> That's the left for you, hearts filled with hate, heads full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you make your living spouting your opinion like it was the truth from God himself, you should expect things like this to happen.  If he did not want this type of reaction to the things he said than he should not have said them in, here are the key words, "In Public".  They had every right, like Mr. Beck, to voice their opinion, again the key words "In Public".  They did not go to his home or invade his privacy in any way.  They were not violent nor were they threatening.  They, like Mr. beck voiced there opinions in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just another example of the mob mentality that is the left.  Each one of them doesn't have the guts to stand alone and say it to his face.  Cowards.
Click to expand...


I say he does not have the guts to face me.  I would gladly face him, the crybaby wussy.


----------



## uscitizen

RDD_1210 said:


> I've seen what Beck can do to history and "facts" on his show so I know he's fully capable of twisting something any way he sees fit. I somehow don't fully believe he was harassed anywhere near the extent to which he is making it out to be.



He did lie at his bring back the honor rally.
It is proven and he admitted it.
So why should we believe him?
Any other evidence besides Becks doubtable word?


----------



## bodecea

bripat9643 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn's a pussy.
> 
> Some woman slipped half a glass of wine on his wife. Then offered her napkins.
> 
> He couldn't beat the shit out of that woman on his own?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Like most conservatives.
> 
> He's a limp wristed idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how all the liberal turds in here are defending this behavior.  Aren't these the same hypocrites who whined incessantly about 'civility' because some black congressman lied that a protestor spit on him?
Click to expand...


I notice you in here defending lying and silly victimhood.   How about that?


----------



## geauxtohell

My God!  

The plot thickens!



> It was my friend that spilled the glass of wine on Tanya -and I can assure you that it was a complete accident. A happy one, to be sure, but nonetheless a complete and utter accident. As soon as the wine spilled (and I question how Tanya became soaked from a half glass of wine) apologies were made and my friends pretty much scrambled to give Tanya & co napkins -no doubt aware that it would look terrible and that their actions could be perceived as purposeful. No words were exchanged after that, as I think that it became pretty clear to Beck & co that my friends and I were doing everything in our capacity to help clean the "mess".


----------



## uscitizen

the GBTV ad is on here.


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> Susan45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a block party, but I'd open nice bottle of single malt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this up for a vote? If so I vote for the block party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh, it's funny that you want to celebrate bad things happening to people.  It's utterly frigging hilarious that you're a petty, mean-spirited, nasty little savage without an ounce of decency and civilization . . . oh, wait, it's not.  It's just sad.  Like you.
> 
> It's enough to make a person conservative just by seeing what kind of filth she'd have to associate with if she was a liberal.
Click to expand...


Allow me to quote you directly:

_Yeah, it was okay for her to physically assault Mr. Paul, but she's a poor little victim when it prompts someone else to kick her ass in order to stop her. *My heart bleeds . . . for the fact that she didn't get smacked down harder*. Maybe if chickenshit liberals didn't have the ability to hide behind their sniveling victimhood and other people's good manners quite so often, they'd learn how not to behave like savages._

Also, why do you feel it necessary to make things up? The woman whose head was *stomped* upon by a dickless Paul supporter, had not assaulted Paul. She never even touched him.


----------



## bodecea

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this up for a vote? If so I vote for the block party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, it's funny that you want to celebrate bad things happening to people.  It's utterly frigging hilarious that you're a petty, mean-spirited, nasty little savage without an ounce of decency and civilization . . . oh, wait, it's not.  It's just sad.  Like you.
> 
> It's enough to make a person conservative just by seeing what kind of filth she'd have to associate with if she was a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allow me to quote you directly:
> 
> _Yeah, it was okay for her to physically assault Mr. Paul, but she's a poor little victim when it prompts someone else to kick her ass in order to stop her. *My heart bleeds . . . for the fact that she didn't get smacked down harder*. Maybe if chickenshit liberals didn't have the ability to hide behind their sniveling victimhood and other people's good manners quite so often, they'd learn how not to behave like savages._
> 
> Also, why do you feel it necessary to make things up? The woman whose head was *stomped* upon by a dickless Paul supporter, had not assaulted Paul. She never even touched him.
Click to expand...


They have to have a cover story, don't you see?


----------



## geauxtohell

uscitizen said:


> the GBTV ad is on here.



Of course it is.  

Mission accomplished for Beck.


----------



## bripat9643

bodecea said:


> I notice you in here defending lying and silly victimhood.   How about that?



What "lie?" and "silly victimhood" is all liberals ever do, isn't it?  Homosexuals whining about gay marriage is nothing but "silly victimhood."


----------



## bripat9643

Plasmaball said:


> this coming from one the most hateful posters on this board. Your words carry no weight.



Liberal Dictionary:
===================================
hate - truth


----------



## Avatar4321

hellofromwarsaw said:


> The damage these lying bought off loudmouth jackazzes is incalculable. Absolutely ruined political dialogue in this country, all the way to the top of the Pubs, who they dominate.



The irony of the post... so tragic.


----------



## bripat9643

Plasmaball said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal Dictionary:
> ===================================
> hate - truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, your reality is a fun one. Not real but fun
Click to expand...


That is reality.  Liberals have their own special meaning for all the words they use.  Virtually everything they say is a lie.


----------



## Avatar4321

Amazing how you are all defending this hate. 

You honestly don't think people should be able to be in public without being insulted just because you don't like their politics? You seriously think their family should be insulted?

you guys are such liars and hypocrites. It's seriously disgusting.


----------



## Avatar4321

geauxtohell said:


> "Violence"?  If Beck said it, it _must be_ true!  He's never lied about anything!  Beck would never, ever blow something out of proportion!
> 
> See, someone _intentionally_ kicked a glass of wine on his wife's back!  He's so bad ass that he can mind read someone's intent!
> 
> And pictures of his family!  Oh dear!
> 
> And people pointed at him!
> 
> Good thing his "security detail" was there to protect him.
> 
> I guess getting paid "beaucoup" bucks to be a political shock jock has a downside.
> 
> People don't like your sorry ass.



He never claimed someone intentionally kicked a glass of wine on his wife's back. Only that they laughed at her when it happened.

Nice isnt it?


----------



## Avatar4321

peach174 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All we have about this 'incident' is what Beck said happened.  Personally, I need more than just one person's account of an incident to draw any conclusion about that incident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a proven liar.  After taking a vow of truthfulness, which has expired now.
> Why would anyone put a time limit on a vow of truthfulness anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What proof do you have that he is a liar?
Click to expand...


Since when does the left ever substantiate a claim that someone is a liar? It's like their oldest attack on people who disagree with them. It's either "They lie!" Or "They're stupid!" Or "They're crazy!"

It be nice if they got over this 1 grade method of arguing and learned how to discuss topics intellectually.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Avatar4321 said:


> Amazing how you are all defending this hate.
> 
> You honestly don't think people should be able to be in public without being insulted just because you don't like their politics? You seriously think their family should be insulted?
> 
> you guys are such liars and hypocrites. It's seriously disgusting.



I think you might be confusing "thinking it's ok" with "thinking it didn't actually happen the way he says it did".

You guys want to believe it completely, I know. You lap it up because it fits your little "liberal" mold in your head. I, on the other hand, have no reason to believe Beck's drama-queen version of events. I wouldn't be surprised if there were one or two assholes in the crowd heckling him, but he clearly blew it completely out of proportion to make political hay out of it.


----------



## lomez

becks light is simply reaping what he sewed.  The guy is the worst person (or  close to it) on the planet.   It seems to me, he feels like he can say anything about anyone....the most disgusting slanderous lies.  It seems to me, he doesn't care....thinks it's funny even.    What he said about Sorros, just to win points with his uneducated, illiterate, hillbilly followers/sheep......that was disgusting.  If he doesn't like the backlash......maybe he shouldn't have ATTACKED people from the safety of his little microphone.   Seems to me, he has lied about people and has created fake conspiracies.  Again, he is reaping what he sewed.

 Can't have cake and eat it too.    Also, he's been shown to tell absolute lies about events.   So, I personally doubt his story anyway.


----------



## edthecynic

Avatar4321 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Violence"?  If Beck said it, it _must be_ true!  He's never lied about anything!  Beck would never, ever blow something out of proportion!
> 
> See, someone _intentionally_ kicked a glass of wine on his wife's back!  He's so bad ass that he can mind read someone's intent!
> 
> And pictures of his family!  Oh dear!
> 
> And people pointed at him!
> 
> Good thing his "security detail" was there to protect him.
> 
> I guess getting paid "beaucoup" bucks to be a political shock jock has a downside.
> 
> People don't like your sorry ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He never claimed someone intentionally kicked a glass of wine on his wife's back.* Only that they laughed at her when it happened.
> 
> Nice isnt it?
Click to expand...

Actually he did! See how he inspires others to lie in his defense.

The video from his show is at this link, see and hear for yourself.

Glenn Beck Says Family Harassed In Bryant Park: 'It Was A Hostile Situation' (VIDEO)


----------



## LoVE

to attack a mans family even though you disagree with him is the act of a coward. certain things and people are off limits.. If you want to attack Beck on his stances and on his delivery of material that is your perogative but to defend the attackers  of his family is just assinine .


----------



## Avatar4321

So what exactly is so untrustworthy about Glenn's account?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Avatar4321 said:


> So what exactly is so untrustworthy about Glenn's account?



I have no doubt that a few assholes might have heckled him - but to claim that he felt threatened? That someone kicked wine on his wife on purpose?

I wasn't there, so I don't know for sure - but neither were you. You're free to believe Beck's story - I think the random 25-year old is more trustworthy, though.

It's in Beck's personal interest to claim that he was "threatened" by those "violent" New York "liberals" - it'll do wonders for his ratings. All of his listeners, like you, will eat up his story, further "proving" to you that Glenn Beck is being "persecuted".

It's part of the persecution complex thing that's part of Beck's shtick.


----------



## Sarah G

Avatar4321 said:


> So what exactly is so untrustworthy about Glenn's account?



Uhm...  He's crazy?


----------



## Avatar4321

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what exactly is so untrustworthy about Glenn's account?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm...  He's crazy?
Click to expand...


So in other words, you dont believe it because you dont like him.


----------



## Father Time

uscitizen said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some liberals hate Beck.  Where is there any news in that?
> 
> Some conservatives hate Olberman too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one thing to despise a person and altogether another to attack his wife and children.. and yet here you and the other leftist loons are condoning it and basically stating they deserve it..
> 
> Praying to God for rain = WRONG
> Attacking women and children - GOOD
> 
> The liberal machine.
> 
> I DARE anyone to attack my child.. I DARE YOU.. You see, I have every right to defend my daughter from criminals like the left in this nation .. Self defense. Conservatives need to start remembering this.. It's time to take off the gloves. Throwing glitter, pies, wine.. all of it, IT'S OVER.. Do it again and find out what happens.  I am not a Glenn Beck fan, at ALL but I wish he would have beat the ever loving dog crap out of the person who came after his family.. I WOULD HAVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to review my other posts in this thread.
> How does on kick wine on another anyway?
Click to expand...


Well if you don't have a table or a chair with cup holders you gotta put it by your feet.


----------



## Father Time

Avatar4321 said:


> So what exactly is so untrustworthy about Glenn's account?



He seems to be the type of guy who would exaggerate things to make him look more like a victim.

He certainly seems a bit paranoid.


----------



## Sarah G

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what exactly is so untrustworthy about Glenn's account?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm...  He's crazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in other words, you dont believe it because you dont like him.
Click to expand...



Your reading comprehension skills need work..


----------



## Avatar4321

Paranoid... Which is why the people who did it twittered about "accidently" kicking a bottle of wine on his wife? And recieved tweets about kicking him in the head. What a shocker that they are tweeting about exactly what Glenn was saying they did.

Woman Seated Near Beck at Movie Claims Innocence&#8230;But What Does Twitter Tell Us&#8230;(With UPDATES!) | Breaking news and opinion on The Blaze see for yourself.

Amazing coincidence dont you think?


----------



## Avatar4321

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm...  He's crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, you dont believe it because you dont like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading comprehension skills need work..
Click to expand...


You're confusing reading comprehension with deductive logic.


----------



## Sarah G

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, you dont believe it because you dont like him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading comprehension skills need work..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're confusing reading comprehension with deductive logic.
Click to expand...


You're not good at deductive logic either.


----------



## Avatar4321

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading comprehension skills need work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing reading comprehension with deductive logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not good at deductive logic either.
Click to expand...


It's not exactly rocket science here. You can't provide a valid reason and you don't like him so you go to typical 1st grade arguments. "He's crazy" or "He's a stupid head" stuff like that.

Heck the people behind them were tweeting what they were doing. Amazingly it lines up with exactly what Glenn says. So what reason do we have to distrust his account of the matter?

You can call him all the names you want. Call him crazy. Even if for the sake of argument he was crazy, it doesn't change the fact that the evidence lines up for his story being exactly what he said it was. There is no reason not to believe it.

One of these days you are going to have to learn that you need real reasons for your positions. Just be honest about it. It's not that difficult.


----------



## Sarah G

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing reading comprehension with deductive logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not good at deductive logic either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not exactly rocket science here. You can't provide a valid reason and you don't like him so you go to typical 1st grade arguments. "He's crazy" or "He's a stupid head" stuff like that.
> 
> Heck the people behind them were tweeting what they were doing. Amazingly it lines up with exactly what Glenn says. So what reason do we have to distrust his account of the matter?
> 
> You can call him all the names you want. Call him crazy. Even if for the sake of argument he was crazy, it doesn't change the fact that the evidence lines up for his story being exactly what he said it was. There is no reason not to believe it.
> 
> One of these days you are going to have to learn that you need real reasons for your positions. Just be honest about it. It's not that difficult.
Click to expand...


I have contributed a very good and "real" reason that he would be considered untrustworthy.  He's nutzo.  Everyone knows that.  

Next..


----------



## L.K.Eder

Mustang said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck was lying.
> 
> Like all conservatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck was almost LYNCHED, Sallow!  Did you hear that?  LYNCHED!
Click to expand...


yeah, and just because he is a beautiful conservative woman.


----------



## strollingbones

he is an admitted liar.....why believe a word that comes out of his mouth?

hell he lied about his religion to get laid.....real man there


----------



## strollingbones

is there any proof of this other than beck whining?


----------



## California Girl

LoVE said:


> to attack a mans family even though you disagree with him is the act of a coward. certain things and people are off limits.. If you want to attack Beck on his stances and on his delivery of material that is your perogative but to defend the attackers  of his family is just assinine .



That's the intellectually superior left for you.... scratch the surface, and they're just a bunch of fucking thugs.


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> Glenn's a pussy.
> 
> Some woman slipped half a glass of wine on his wife. Then offered her napkins.
> 
> He couldn't beat the shit out of that woman on his own?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Like most conservatives.
> 
> He's a limp wristed idiot.



Idiot.


----------



## strollingbones

dont forget he is an admitted liar but so are a lot of people.....he admits he does not check his facts etc....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn7BQMh-jjk]YouTube - &#x202a;Why listen to Glenn Beck when He Admits he Lies&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

he is a commentator......lol...a lying one at that....


----------



## strollingbones

isnt it funny watching beck play the 'victim card'


----------



## mudwhistle

strollingbones said:


> dont forget he is an admitted liar but so are a lot of people.....he admits he does not check his facts etc....
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Why listen to Glenn Beck when He Admits he Lies&#x202c;&rlm;



Glenn found the woman's twitter account and it showed a discussion about how to spill wine on Beck and his family and make it look like an accident. They also tried to kick him in the mouth accidentally (this was discussed in her tweets with friends) but they weren't able to pull that one off.


----------



## mudwhistle

strollingbones said:


> isnt it funny watching beck play the 'victim card'



I don't think that being an asshole to him is funny at all.


----------



## mudwhistle

Here's the link for the story.

Woman Seated Near Beck at Movie Claims Innocence&#8230;But What Does Twitter Tell Us&#8230;(With UPDATES!) | Breaking news and opinion on The Blaze


----------



## strollingbones

he is still an admitted liar  

if he will lie about one thing he will lie about another....and he is playing the victim card...he always does


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZU4iIPp2as&NR=1]YouTube - &#x202a;"I&#39;m not a journalist, I&#39;m an opinion guy"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


here he states he is not a journalist


----------



## strollingbones

Glenn Beck Admits Lying: 'I Thought It Would Be A Little Easier' (VIDEO)


----------



## Si modo

lomez said:


> becks light is simply reaping what he sewed.  The guy is the worst person (or  close to it) on the planet.   It seems to me, he feels like he can say anything about anyone....the most disgusting slanderous lies.  It seems to me, he doesn't care....thinks it's funny even.    What he said about Sorros, just to win points with his uneducated, illiterate, hillbilly followers/sheep......that was disgusting.  If he doesn't like the backlash......maybe he shouldn't have ATTACKED people from the safety of his little microphone.   Seems to me, he has lied about people and has created fake conspiracies.  Again, he is reaping what he sewed.
> 
> Can't have cake and eat it too.    Also, he's been shown to tell absolute lies about events.   So, I personally doubt his story anyway.


Then, it's OK with you if this same sort of thing were to happen to Soros and his family, for example.


----------



## California Girl

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not good at deductive logic either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not exactly rocket science here. You can't provide a valid reason and you don't like him so you go to typical 1st grade arguments. "He's crazy" or "He's a stupid head" stuff like that.
> 
> Heck the people behind them were tweeting what they were doing. Amazingly it lines up with exactly what Glenn says. So what reason do we have to distrust his account of the matter?
> 
> You can call him all the names you want. Call him crazy. Even if for the sake of argument he was crazy, it doesn't change the fact that the evidence lines up for his story being exactly what he said it was. There is no reason not to believe it.
> 
> One of these days you are going to have to learn that you need real reasons for your positions. Just be honest about it. It's not that difficult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have contributed a very good and "real" reason that he would be considered untrustworthy.  He's nutzo.  Everyone knows that.
> 
> Next..
Click to expand...


The problem I have with this is that you (as an individual, not a group) would be ranting about right wing violence and intimidation IF this had happened to some left wing commentator.


----------



## mattskramer

Uncensored2008 said:


> mattskramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...you ever see his buddy O'Reilly's goons engage in ambush journalism and harass liberals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, we are talking about people going to a family outing, not about a news story. Try to keep up...
Click to expand...


It is all the same.  He condones "journalists" going to the private homes of other people to hound and harass them.


----------



## geauxtohell

Avatar4321 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Violence"?  If Beck said it, it _must be_ true!  He's never lied about anything!  Beck would never, ever blow something out of proportion!
> 
> See, someone _intentionally_ kicked a glass of wine on his wife's back!  He's so bad ass that he can mind read someone's intent!
> 
> And pictures of his family!  Oh dear!
> 
> And people pointed at him!
> 
> Good thing his "security detail" was there to protect him.
> 
> I guess getting paid "beaucoup" bucks to be a political shock jock has a downside.
> 
> People don't like your sorry ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He never claimed someone intentionally kicked a glass of wine on his wife's back. Only that they laughed at her when it happened.
> 
> Nice isnt it?
Click to expand...


Uh, yes he did.  Did you listen to the whine fest?

Or maybe "wine fest" is more appropriate.

If not:  go to 2:20 of the video.


----------



## geauxtohell

mudwhistle said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget he is an admitted liar but so are a lot of people.....he admits he does not check his facts etc....
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Why listen to Glenn Beck when He Admits he Lies&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn found the woman's twitter account and it showed a discussion about how to spill wine on Beck and his family and make it look like an accident. They also tried to kick him in the mouth accidentally (this was discussed in her tweets with friends) but they weren't able to pull that one off.
Click to expand...


No it doesn't.  It shows a snide remark from someone that wasn't there.  If you want to "live and die" by twitter, all the "tweets" from the people there said it was an accident.   They don't pretend to like Beck, but they also don't claim this was some sort of conspiracy.  Furthermore, they had no idea that Beck would spew his vaginitis over the national airways the next day, so they had no reason to try and "cover" themselves.  

As usual, Beck just hyped the actions of some 20 somethings at the park for his own ratings bonanza.

Of course, if you believe Beck's website:  "The Blaze", you'll probably believe anything.


----------



## Sallow

Si modo said:


> lomez said:
> 
> 
> 
> becks light is simply reaping what he sewed.  The guy is the worst person (or  close to it) on the planet.   It seems to me, he feels like he can say anything about anyone....the most disgusting slanderous lies.  It seems to me, he doesn't care....thinks it's funny even.    What he said about Sorros, just to win points with his uneducated, illiterate, hillbilly followers/sheep......that was disgusting.  If he doesn't like the backlash......maybe he shouldn't have ATTACKED people from the safety of his little microphone.   Seems to me, he has lied about people and has created fake conspiracies.  Again, he is reaping what he sewed.
> 
> Can't have cake and eat it too.    Also, he's been shown to tell absolute lies about events.   So, I personally doubt his story anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, it's OK with you if this same sort of thing were to happen to Soros and his family, for example.
Click to expand...


Would be fine if it happened to me. Wait..it has happened to me. I accepted the apology and enjoyed the show.


----------



## uscitizen

Then, it's OK with you if this same sort of thing were to happen to Soros and his family, for example.


sure why wouldn't I be?
Are some of the righties making a big deal out of this over on the Petty thread calling Petty little for protecting his property rights from Bachmans illegal use?


----------



## gautama

The usual: BRAVE LIEberrhoid Mob attacked Beck and his family on a picnic/movie type outing.

This incident can be considered a template of the fucking LIEberrhoids and their mob psychology underlining  LIEberrhoid mob behaviour analyzed by Ann Coulter in her perceptive book "DEMONIC".

Here is the link:

Glenn Beck vs. The Mob - Page 1 - Ann Coulter - Townhall Conservative


----------



## bucs90

Of course. Liberals are SO TOLERANT......as long as you think and act just like them.


----------



## Si modo

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lomez said:
> 
> 
> 
> becks light is simply reaping what he sewed.  The guy is the worst person (or  close to it) on the planet.   It seems to me, he feels like he can say anything about anyone....the most disgusting slanderous lies.  It seems to me, he doesn't care....thinks it's funny even.    What he said about Sorros, just to win points with his uneducated, illiterate, hillbilly followers/sheep......that was disgusting.  If he doesn't like the backlash......maybe he shouldn't have ATTACKED people from the safety of his little microphone.   Seems to me, he has lied about people and has created fake conspiracies.  Again, he is reaping what he sewed.
> 
> Can't have cake and eat it too.    Also, he's been shown to tell absolute lies about events.   So, I personally doubt his story anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, it's OK with you if this same sort of thing were to happen to Soros and his family, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would be fine if it happened to me. Wait..it has happened to me. I accepted the apology and enjoyed the show.
Click to expand...

If anyone messed with my family because they did not like MY political opinion, it would not be fine with me.

But, cool.  If any liberal gets their family messed with by any conservatives (likely won't happen because in general, they outclass libs any day of the week) we can count on you to zip it.


Yeah, I believe that.  

(No offense)


----------



## California Girl

uscitizen said:


> Then, it's OK with you if this same sort of thing were to happen to Soros and his family, for example.
> 
> 
> sure why wouldn't I be?
> Are some of the righties making a big deal out of this over on the Petty thread calling Petty little for protecting his property rights from Bachmans illegal use?



And yet, we see rant after rant about any insult towards any Democrat. We see the left desperately trying to link right wing extremists to the shooting of Gifford.


----------



## Si modo

California Girl said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, it's OK with you if this same sort of thing were to happen to Soros and his family, for example.
> 
> 
> sure why wouldn't I be?
> Are some of the righties making a big deal out of this over on the Petty thread calling Petty little for protecting his property rights from Bachmans illegal use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, we see rant after rant about any insult towards any Democrat. We see the left desperately trying to link right wing extremists to the shooting of Gifford.
Click to expand...

Right, like the spit that never happened.  And that wasn't even family.


----------



## edthecynic

Si modo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, it's OK with you if this same sort of thing were to happen to Soros and his family, for example.
> 
> 
> sure why wouldn't I be?
> Are some of the righties making a big deal out of this over on the Petty thread calling Petty little for protecting his property rights from Bachmans illegal use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, we see rant after rant about any insult towards any Democrat. We see the left desperately trying to link right wing extremists to the shooting of Gifford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, like the spit that never happened.  And that wasn't even family.
Click to expand...

Lie and deny, that is the CON$ervative way. There is video on YouTube of Congressman Cleaver being spit upon by an angry mob of Teabaggers, but to CON$ it never happened. There are photos of Beck being totally ignored by the New Yorkers and to CON$ he is being attacked by an angry mob.


----------



## Si modo

edthecynic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, we see rant after rant about any insult towards any Democrat. We see the left desperately trying to link right wing extremists to the shooting of Gifford.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, like the spit that never happened.  And that wasn't even family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie and deny, that is the CON$ervative way. There is video on YouTube of Congressman Cleaver being spit upon by an angry mob of Teabaggers, but to CON$ it never happened. There are photos of Beck being totally ignored by the New Yorkers and to CON$ he is being attacked by an angry mob.
Click to expand...

Then post that link showing the act.

And, if it happened, it's clearly assault.

You'll post the link to the cops pressing those charges as well, won't you.  Because the cops were called.  So, let's see the charges for the 'assault'.

And you just proved my point.  No, I don't believe for a second that if the tables were turned, you (general) wouldn't mind.






Idiot.


----------



## Sallow

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, it's OK with you if this same sort of thing were to happen to Soros and his family, for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be fine if it happened to me. Wait..it has happened to me. I accepted the apology and enjoyed the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone messed with my family because they did not like MY political opinion, it would not be fine with me.
> 
> But, cool.  If any liberal gets their family messed with by any conservatives (likely won't happen because in general, they outclass libs any day of the week) we can count on you to zip it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I believe that.
> 
> (No offense)
Click to expand...


Like I pointed out earlier in thread, I've been to the very same park to see plenty of events. I've been to parks all around NYC to see events. I've had things spilled on me...and people apologizing. Which is, by all accounts except for Becks, what happened here. There are plenty of police in the park..and in ADDITION..he had his own security. Bryant park is pretty small..and easy to spot trouble.

Beck is lying. He's a liar. People have put up youtube's of him saying that very thing. I put up a youtube of him faking tears for a photoshoot.

I don't know why this Elmer Gantry Carnival Barker has any credibility with anyone. If this had been George Will, Shepard Smith, or Chris Wallace..I'd say, they might have some standing.

But Glenn Beck? Come on.


----------



## Si modo

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be fine if it happened to me. Wait..it has happened to me. I accepted the apology and enjoyed the show.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone messed with my family because they did not like MY political opinion, it would not be fine with me.
> 
> But, cool.  If any liberal gets their family messed with by any conservatives (likely won't happen because in general, they outclass libs any day of the week) we can count on you to zip it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I believe that.
> 
> (No offense)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I pointed out earlier in thread, I've been to the very same park to see plenty of events. I've been to parks all around NYC to see events. I've had things spilled on me...and people apologizing. Which is, by all accounts except for Becks, what happened here. There are plenty of police in the park..and in ADDITION..he had his own security. Bryant park is pretty small..and easy to spot trouble.
> 
> Beck is lying. He's a liar. People have put up youtube's of him saying that very thing. I put up a youtube of him faking tears for a photoshoot.
> 
> I don't know why this Elmer Gantry Carnival Barker has any credibility with anyone. If this had been George Will, Shepard Smith, or Chris Wallace..I'd say, they might have some standing.
> 
> But Glenn Beck? Come on.
Click to expand...

Maybe you have some inside sources that allow you to make any conclusion about this.  Do share.

Personally, even if Charlie Manson had a child or a wife - both of whom had no involvement other than being his family - I wouldn't pick on her just because I don't like him.

But, that's just the way I am.


----------



## bodecea

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone messed with my family because they did not like MY political opinion, it would not be fine with me.
> 
> But, cool.  If any liberal gets their family messed with by any conservatives (likely won't happen because in general, they outclass libs any day of the week) we can count on you to zip it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I believe that.
> 
> (No offense)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I pointed out earlier in thread, I've been to the very same park to see plenty of events. I've been to parks all around NYC to see events. I've had things spilled on me...and people apologizing. Which is, by all accounts except for Becks, what happened here. There are plenty of police in the park..and in ADDITION..he had his own security. Bryant park is pretty small..and easy to spot trouble.
> 
> Beck is lying. He's a liar. People have put up youtube's of him saying that very thing. I put up a youtube of him faking tears for a photoshoot.
> 
> I don't know why this Elmer Gantry Carnival Barker has any credibility with anyone. If this had been George Will, Shepard Smith, or Chris Wallace..I'd say, they might have some standing.
> 
> But Glenn Beck? Come on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you have some inside sources that allow you to make any conclusion about this.  Do share.
> 
> Personally, even if Charlie Manson had a child or a wife - both of whom had no involvement other than being his family - I wouldn't pick on her just because I don't like him.
> 
> But, that's just the way I am.
Click to expand...


I must say, I enjoyed your reference to Charles Manson when talking about Glenn Beck.


----------



## Si modo

bodecea said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I pointed out earlier in thread, I've been to the very same park to see plenty of events. I've been to parks all around NYC to see events. I've had things spilled on me...and people apologizing. Which is, by all accounts except for Becks, what happened here. There are plenty of police in the park..and in ADDITION..he had his own security. Bryant park is pretty small..and easy to spot trouble.
> 
> Beck is lying. He's a liar. People have put up youtube's of him saying that very thing. I put up a youtube of him faking tears for a photoshoot.
> 
> I don't know why this Elmer Gantry Carnival Barker has any credibility with anyone. If this had been George Will, Shepard Smith, or Chris Wallace..I'd say, they might have some standing.
> 
> But Glenn Beck? Come on.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you have some inside sources that allow you to make any conclusion about this.  Do share.
> 
> Personally, even if Charlie Manson had a child or a wife - both of whom had no involvement other than being his family - I wouldn't pick on her just because I don't like him.
> 
> But, that's just the way I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must say, I enjoyed your reference to Charles Manson when talking about Glenn Beck.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I can see your thought process; and it's scary - that I can see it.

I really must be getting dumbed down at USMB.


----------



## edthecynic

Si modo said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, like the spit that never happened.  And that wasn't even family.
> 
> 
> 
> Lie and deny, that is the CON$ervative way. There is video on YouTube of Congressman Cleaver being spit upon by an angry mob of Teabaggers, but to CON$ it never happened. There are photos of Beck being totally ignored by the New Yorkers and to CON$ he is being attacked by an angry mob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then post that link showing the act.
> 
> And, if it happened, it's clearly assault.
> 
> You'll post the link to the cops pressing those charges as well, won't you.  Because the cops were called.  So, let's see the charges for the 'assault'.
> 
> And you just proved my point.  No, I don't believe for a second that if the tables were turned, you (general) wouldn't mind.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

Before the CON$ were denying the spitting ever happened, they acknowledged it happened but accused the spitter of being a Democratic plant to make the teabaggers look bad.

Here's video of the spitting, you can see Cleaver flinch when the spit hits him and then point to the Teabag spitter. Followed by a witness saying he saw the spitting but that it was a Dem doing the spitting.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmP4Gb2pEsY&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Congressman Emanuel Cleaver spit on by teabagger before healthcare vote - new video!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYRLeJw1aG8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Tea Party Hate and Spit Targets Blacks and Democrats&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcBPYo44WNU&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Health protest spitting incident in DC&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr1ot1RB2B4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Spit Heard Round the World&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

edthecynic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lie and deny, that is the CON$ervative way. There is video on YouTube of Congressman Cleaver being spit upon by an angry mob of Teabaggers, but to CON$ it never happened. There are photos of Beck being totally ignored by the New Yorkers and to CON$ he is being attacked by an angry mob.
> 
> 
> 
> Then post that link showing the act.
> 
> And, if it happened, it's clearly assault.
> 
> You'll post the link to the cops pressing those charges as well, won't you.  Because the cops were called.  So, let's see the charges for the 'assault'.
> 
> And you just proved my point.  No, I don't believe for a second that if the tables were turned, you (general) wouldn't mind.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before the CON$ were denying the spitting ever happened, they acknowledged it happened but accused the spitter of being a Democratic plant to make the teabaggers look bad.
> 
> Here's video of the spitting, you can see Cleaver flinch when the spit hits him and then point to the Teabag spitter. Followed by a witness saying he saw the spitting but that it was a Dem doing the spitting.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmP4Gb2pEsY&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Congressman Emanuel Cleaver spit on by teabagger before healthcare vote - new video!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYRLeJw1aG8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Tea Party Hate and Spit Targets Blacks and Democrats&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcBPYo44WNU&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Health protest spitting incident in DC&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr1ot1RB2B4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Spit Heard Round the World&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
Click to expand...



Yeah, I can find just as many vids spun to make a non-spit look like a spit.

Unfortunately, the cops who were called saw no evidence to even press charges.

Sucks for you.


----------



## edthecynic

Si modo said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then post that link showing the act.
> 
> And, if it happened, it's clearly assault.
> 
> You'll post the link to the cops pressing those charges as well, won't you.  Because the cops were called.  So, let's see the charges for the 'assault'.
> 
> And you just proved my point.  No, I don't believe for a second that if the tables were turned, you (general) wouldn't mind.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Before the CON$ were denying the spitting ever happened, they acknowledged it happened but accused the spitter of being a Democratic plant to make the teabaggers look bad.
> 
> Here's video of the spitting, you can see Cleaver flinch when the spit hits him and then point to the Teabag spitter. Followed by a witness saying he saw the spitting but that it was a Dem doing the spitting.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmP4Gb2pEsY&feature=related"]YouTube - &#x202a;Congressman Emanuel Cleaver spit on by teabagger before healthcare vote - new video!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYRLeJw1aG8&feature=related"]YouTube - &#x202a;Tea Party Hate and Spit Targets Blacks and Democrats&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcBPYo44WNU&feature=related"]YouTube - &#x202a;Health protest spitting incident in DC&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr1ot1RB2B4&feature=related"]YouTube - &#x202a;The Spit Heard Round the World&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can find just as many vids spun to make a non-spit look like a spit.
> 
> Unfortunately, the cops who were called saw no evidence to even press charges.
> 
> Sucks for you.
Click to expand...

Yeah, sure, whatever. 

Funny how Beck can't even produce any photos or vids that can be spun to look like mobs attacking him!!! And cops weren't even called on these nonexistent mobs.

Sucks for you.


----------



## Si modo

edthecynic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before the CON$ were denying the spitting ever happened, they acknowledged it happened but accused the spitter of being a Democratic plant to make the teabaggers look bad.
> 
> Here's video of the spitting, you can see Cleaver flinch when the spit hits him and then point to the Teabag spitter. Followed by a witness saying he saw the spitting but that it was a Dem doing the spitting.
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Congressman Emanuel Cleaver spit on by teabagger before healthcare vote - new video!&#x202c;&rlm;
> YouTube - &#x202a;Tea Party Hate and Spit Targets Blacks and Democrats&#x202c;&rlm;
> YouTube - &#x202a;Health protest spitting incident in DC&#x202c;&rlm;
> YouTube - &#x202a;The Spit Heard Round the World&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can find just as many vids spun to make a non-spit look like a spit.
> 
> Unfortunately, the cops who were called saw no evidence to even press charges.
> 
> Sucks for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, sure, whatever.
> 
> Funny how Beck can't even produce any photos or vids that can be spun to look like mobs attacking him!!! And cops weren't even called on these nonexistent mobs.
> 
> Sucks for you.
Click to expand...

Thanks for showing all of us again what a moron you are.

Nothing about this sucks for me.  You can't read, eh?  

But, I love the nuggets idiots like you give me.


----------



## Sallow

Si modo said:


> Maybe you have some inside sources that allow you to make any conclusion about this.  Do share.
> 
> Personally, even if Charlie Manson had a child or a wife - both of whom had no involvement other than being his family - I wouldn't pick on her just because I don't like him.
> 
> But, that's just the way I am.



My "inside source" is Beck himself.

What part of him admitting to lying and faking tears for the camera is eluding you?


----------



## Si modo

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you have some inside sources that allow you to make any conclusion about this.  Do share.
> 
> Personally, even if Charlie Manson had a child or a wife - both of whom had no involvement other than being his family - I wouldn't pick on her just because I don't like him.
> 
> But, that's just the way I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "inside source" is Beck himself.
> 
> What part of him admitting to lying and faking tears for the camera is eluding you?
Click to expand...

He admitted to lying about this?

Well, then yes, I did miss that.

I'm sorry that you don't like my position on this - that I make zero conclusion about this because I have nothing on which to base a conclusion about this.


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you have some inside sources that allow you to make any conclusion about this.  Do share.
> 
> Personally, even if Charlie Manson had a child or a wife - both of whom had no involvement other than being his family - I wouldn't pick on her just because I don't like him.
> 
> But, that's just the way I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "inside source" is Beck himself.
> 
> What part of him admitting to lying and faking tears for the camera is eluding you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He admitted to lying about this?
> 
> Well, then yes, I did miss that.
> 
> I'm sorry that you don't like my position on this - that I make zero conclusion about this because I have nothing on which to base a conclusion about this.
Click to expand...


It's an odd trait that some people have.... someone they like lies, and that's ok. Someone they dislike lies, and it is HUGELY important. 

Fucking weird but there you have it.


----------



## Sallow

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you have some inside sources that allow you to make any conclusion about this.  Do share.
> 
> Personally, even if Charlie Manson had a child or a wife - both of whom had no involvement other than being his family - I wouldn't pick on her just because I don't like him.
> 
> But, that's just the way I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "inside source" is Beck himself.
> 
> What part of him admitting to lying and faking tears for the camera is eluding you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He admitted to lying about this?
> 
> Well, then yes, I did miss that.
> 
> I'm sorry that you don't like my position on this - that I make zero conclusion about this because I have nothing on which to base a conclusion about this.
Click to expand...


He's admitted to lying in General. Gosh..go through the thread. And HE FAKES TEARS FOR THE CAMERA. Fakes them. Uses vicks vapor rub.

Actors fake tears..dear.

He's Elmer Gantry for sure.


----------



## Si modo

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> My "inside source" is Beck himself.
> 
> What part of him admitting to lying and faking tears for the camera is eluding you?
> 
> 
> 
> He admitted to lying about this?
> 
> Well, then yes, I did miss that.
> 
> I'm sorry that you don't like my position on this - that I make zero conclusion about this because I have nothing on which to base a conclusion about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's admitted to lying in General. Gosh..go through the thread. And HE FAKES TEARS FOR THE CAMERA. Fakes them. Uses vicks vapor rub.
> 
> Actors fake tears..dear.
> 
> He's Elmer Gantry for sure.
Click to expand...

Well, I know that most politicians have lied, too.  That doesn't mean that I assume that the next thing they say is a lie.

That would be irrational.


----------



## Si modo

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> My "inside source" is Beck himself.
> 
> What part of him admitting to lying and faking tears for the camera is eluding you?
> 
> 
> 
> He admitted to lying about this?
> 
> Well, then yes, I did miss that.
> 
> I'm sorry that you don't like my position on this - that I make zero conclusion about this because I have nothing on which to base a conclusion about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an odd trait that some people have.... someone they like lies, and that's ok. Someone they dislike lies, and it is HUGELY important.
> 
> Fucking weird but there you have it.
Click to expand...

Where's the lunatic blue poster to tell me that I am defending Beck?


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He admitted to lying about this?
> 
> Well, then yes, I did miss that.
> 
> I'm sorry that you don't like my position on this - that I make zero conclusion about this because I have nothing on which to base a conclusion about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an odd trait that some people have.... someone they like lies, and that's ok. Someone they dislike lies, and it is HUGELY important.
> 
> Fucking weird but there you have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's the lunatic blue poster to tell me that I am defending Beck?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sallow

Beck's a Carnival barker..and I mean REAL BARKER.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaWlUIULE3g&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Glenn Beck Barks Like A Dog To Criticize Stimulus&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

And the tears video..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka_UWyZ9xf4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Glenn Beck Behind The Scenes&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

If there was a real altercation..and it was so tramatic..why didn't he leave? Or file a report?


----------



## Sallow

Si modo said:


> Well, I know that most politicians have lied, too.  That doesn't mean that I assume that the next thing they say is a lie.
> 
> That would be irrational.



Beck's got an agenda. That's to make money. It seems that someone spilled some wine on his wife's back..and then apologized profusely..even helping to clean it up.

A light bulb went off in the guy's head. And he went with it.

That's it. And it speaks to his audience. Who hate New York..and Liberals in general.

And it keeps them tuned in for more of the same.


----------



## Si modo

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I know that most politicians have lied, too.  That doesn't mean that I assume that the next thing they say is a lie.
> 
> That would be irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck's got an agenda. That's to make money. It seems that someone spilled some wine on his wife's back..and then apologized profusely..even helping to clean it up.
> 
> A light bulb went off in the guy's head. And he went with it.
> 
> That's it. And it speaks to his audience. Who hate New York..and Liberals in general.
> 
> And it keeps them tuned in for more of the same.
Click to expand...

  Oh, and politicians don't have agendas.

Sorry, I don't have enough information on which I can make any conclusion about this.  And, if I assumed that those who have previously lied tell nothing but lies, I would have to put a bullet in my head because I would know that I have lost my mind.


----------



## Father Time

Avatar4321 said:


> Amazing how you are all defending this hate.
> 
> You honestly don't think people should be able to be in public without being insulted just because you don't like their politics?


So what you don't think it should be legal to insult people whose politics you disagree with?


----------



## Father Time

Cecilie1200 said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of the mob mentality that is the left.  Each one of them doesn't have the guts to stand alone and say it to his face.  Cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, fucking criminals...imagine the gall to actually have the nerve to accidentally spill wine and express their displeasure with someone... They ought to be shot. Oh wait....
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N28CRweVlQ4]YouTube - &#x202a;Rand Paul Campaign Workers Beat Up Woman&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was okay for her to physically assault Mr. Paul, but she's a poor little victim when it prompts someone else to kick her ass in order to stop her.  My heart bleeds . . . for the fact that she didn't get smacked down harder.  Maybe if chickenshit liberals didn't have the ability to hide behind their sniveling victimhood and other people's good manners quite so often, they'd learn how not to behave like savages.
Click to expand...


When you stomp someone in the head when they are subdued and not fighting back that's called assault. The fact that you'd not only defend this but demand that she be beaten even more shows what a slimey, vindictive piece of shit you are.

What's really astonishing though is that a scumbag like you thinks they have class.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Salt Jones said:


> Why didn't beck call the police? Was he verbally assaulted? I marched in a anti-SB 1070 demonstration. I experienced the vocal styling of your classy conservatives.



Held your Mexican flag high and proud, did you?


----------



## Uncensored2008

uscitizen said:


> Then, it's OK with you if this same sort of thing were to happen to Soros and his family, for example.



It wouldn't though, and you know it. Conservatives don't act the way you hate-filled leftists act.

Y'all acted this way against blacks back when the Klan was a major part of your party, now you act this way against conservatives. Your behavior hasn't changed, just your victim.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sallow said:


> He's admitted to lying in General.



No, he didn't.  Which makes YOU a liar - no biggie, we all knew this about you,



> Gosh..go through the thread. And HE FAKES TEARS FOR THE CAMERA. Fakes them. Uses vicks vapor rub.



For his comedy act, dumbfuck.

Goddamn but you fascists are some sleazy, lying fucks.

I'm just saying....


----------



## Cecilie1200

Salt Jones said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, fucking criminals...imagine the gall to actually have the nerve to accidentally spill wine and express their displeasure with someone... They ought to be shot. Oh wait....
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Rand Paul Campaign Workers Beat Up Woman&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was okay for her to physically assault Mr. Paul, but she's a poor little victim when it prompts someone else to kick her ass in order to stop her.  My heart bleeds . . . for the fact that she didn't get smacked down harder.  Maybe if chickenshit liberals didn't have the ability to hide behind their sniveling victimhood and other people's good manners quite so often, they'd learn how not to behave like savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take that bullshit somewhere else.
Click to expand...


Yeah, good luck with getting respect for THAT around here, newbie.  I'm sure all KINDS of old-timers around here are just going to JUMP to opportunity of letting you order them around so that you don't have to have your delicate sensibilities offended by hearing other opinions.  Do the world a favor and hold your fucking breath until you have the power OR the balls to make that stick, wimp.

Meanwhile, perhaps you could muster the guts to answer the question:  why is it okay for HER to attack Mr. Paul, in your eyes, but not okay for her to be physically restrained to protect him?  Is there any extenuating circumstance there ASIDE from the fact that you're a vicious, low-class hypocrite, or was that it?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Salt Jones said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this up for a vote? If so I vote for the block party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, it's funny that you want to celebrate bad things happening to people.  It's utterly frigging hilarious that you're a petty, mean-spirited, nasty little savage without an ounce of decency and civilization . . . oh, wait, it's not.  It's just sad.  Like you.
> 
> It's enough to make a person conservative just by seeing what kind of filth she'd have to associate with if she was a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, troll.
Click to expand...


Pointing out the facts isn't "trolling", newbie, even if they're facts that YOUR delicate hypocritical sensibilities would prefer to ignore.

Once again, you show us how ANY expression of opinions you don't agree with is unacceptable, while anything said or done in support of your positions is a-okay.  While you're learning the meaning of the word "troll" so that you're not quite such an insufferable burden on the message board, you might also learn the meaning of the word "trash", because you and Susan are so far living the definition.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Salt Jones said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't beck call the police? Was he verbally assaulted? I marched in a anti-SB 1070 demonstration. I experienced the vocal styling of your classy conservatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, marching in a political demonstration is EXACTLY the same as having an evening out with your family . . . oh, wait, it's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So civility is based on the event?
Click to expand...


When you have something to say about Susan's desire to have a block party celebrating harm coming to other human beings, you MIGHT have the credibility to say something to me about "civility", hypocrite.  Until then, you're just a wannabe gassing away about nothing and making a fool of himself while thinking he's impressive.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this up for a vote? If so I vote for the block party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, it's funny that you want to celebrate bad things happening to people.  It's utterly frigging hilarious that you're a petty, mean-spirited, nasty little savage without an ounce of decency and civilization . . . oh, wait, it's not.  It's just sad.  Like you.
> 
> It's enough to make a person conservative just by seeing what kind of filth she'd have to associate with if she was a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allow me to quote you directly:
> 
> _Yeah, it was okay for her to physically assault Mr. Paul, but she's a poor little victim when it prompts someone else to kick her ass in order to stop her. *My heart bleeds . . . for the fact that she didn't get smacked down harder*. Maybe if chickenshit liberals didn't have the ability to hide behind their sniveling victimhood and other people's good manners quite so often, they'd learn how not to behave like savages._
> 
> Also, why do you feel it necessary to make things up? The woman whose head was *stomped* upon by a dickless Paul supporter, had not assaulted Paul. She never even touched him.
Click to expand...


Is this anything like the leftist _faux _outrage over Sarah Palin saying, "Don't retreat, reload", and we were all supposed to take seriously their pretend-belief that she was going to shoot someone?

If you're looking for me to apologize for thinking someone who assaults others deserves to regret it - especially to a bunch of neo-barbarians who excuse the initial assault because it was on someone they didn't like - you've got a long wait coming.  I don't expect garbage like the left to understand the difference between offense and defense, since I hear they're still struggling with the meaning of "is", and I sure as Hell don't accept the belief that they have enough moral _gravitas _to demand anything from me.

Why do YOU feel it necessary to make things up?  No one "stomped on her head", and it's not going to become true no matter HOW many times you lying savages bleat about it.  He put his foot on her shoulder to hold her down.  Everyone knows it but you . . . of course, that's the case with virtually ANY truth, isn't it?  And are you seriously suggesting that we should wait until a politician is physically harmed before stopping an attack?  I think Gabrielle Giffords might disagree with that approach.


----------



## edthecynic

Cecilie1200 said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of the mob mentality that is the left.  Each one of them doesn't have the guts to stand alone and say it to his face.  Cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, fucking criminals...imagine the gall to actually have the nerve to accidentally spill wine and express their displeasure with someone... They ought to be shot. Oh wait....
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N28CRweVlQ4"]YouTube - &#x202a;Rand Paul Campaign Workers Beat Up Woman&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yeah, it was okay for her to physically assault Mr. Paul*, but she's a poor little victim when it prompts someone else to kick her ass in order to stop her.  My heart bleeds . . . for the fact that she didn't get smacked down harder.  Maybe if chickenshit liberals didn't have the ability to hide behind their sniveling victimhood and other people's good manners quite so often, they'd learn how not to behave like savages.
Click to expand...

Only in CON$ervative Loonyville is posing for a picture an "assault!!! 

The Plum Line - Cops share more details on probe of stomper

    The Lexington Division of Police has identified a suspect in connection to the October 25, 2010 assault of a woman at 600 Cooper Drive.

    On the 25th, at approximately 7:00p.m., officers were alerted to an active assault at 600 Cooper Drive (Kentucky Educational Television Studios).

    Officers responded to the scene of the assault and made contact with the victim. She identified herself as a member of MoveOn.org and stated *she was assaulted while attempting to take a picture with candidate Rand Paul.* Division of Police patrol officers took an assault report and forwarded the case to the Division of Police Bureau of Investigation.

    Today, October 26, 2010, *detectives identified the suspect, involved in the assault, as Tim Profitt. Mr. Profitt is currently being served with a criminal summons* ordering him to appear before a Fayette County District Court Judge.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> Yeah, fucking criminals...imagine the gall to actually have the nerve to accidentally spill wine and express their displeasure with someone... They ought to be shot. Oh wait....



Edtheliar strikes again...

{What led to the incident? Upon viewing this video that was uploaded to YouTube on Wednesday, Valle, wearing a red hoodie and carrying a sign, appears to rush toward Paul's open window as his vehicle approached the debate. She is pulled away from the window by Paul supporters. Then once the SUV has stopped, she runs around the vehicle toward Paul a second time. It is then she is brought down.}

You lie a lot, Edtheliar....


----------



## Sallow

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's admitted to lying in General.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No, he didn't.  Which makes YOU a liar - no biggie, we all knew this about you,*
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh..go through the thread. And HE FAKES TEARS FOR THE CAMERA. Fakes them. Uses vicks vapor rub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For his comedy act, dumbfuck.
> 
> Goddamn but you fascists are some sleazy, lying fucks.
> 
> I'm just saying....
Click to expand...




> Yesterday Beck responded to the story as he usually does.  After admitting that he lied, Beck proceeded to belittle the story and mock those who reported on it.  Beck claimed the story was no big deal, and justified his fabrication by saying he "thought it would be a little easier" to tell the story as he told it.
> 
> Continue reading on Examiner.com Video: Glenn Beck admits to lying about Washington's inaugural address at 'Restoring Honor' rally - National Political Buzz | Examiner.com Video: Glenn Beck admits to lying about Washington&#039;s inaugural address at &#039;Restoring Honor&#039; rally - National Political Buzz | Examiner.com



Admits to lying here..


> Now, this is a classic video:
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, Glenn Beck went on the air on his radio program and described an encounter he had on an Amtrak train with Barbara Walters and Whoopi Goldberg. It was, like so much of Beck's schtick, a (ahem) highly exaggerated account intended to (a) make Beck look good, and (b) make a point about those awful librul media elites or something.
> The ladies of &#039;The View&#039; rake Glenn Beck over the coals for lying about them on-air | Crooks and Liars



So go fuck yourself.

Asshole.


----------



## Steelplate

Cecilie1200 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was okay for her to physically assault Mr. Paul, but she's a poor little victim when it prompts someone else to kick her ass in order to stop her.  My heart bleeds . . . for the fact that she didn't get smacked down harder.  Maybe if chickenshit liberals didn't have the ability to hide behind their sniveling victimhood and other people's good manners quite so often, they'd learn how not to behave like savages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take that bullshit somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, good luck with getting respect for THAT around here, newbie.  I'm sure all KINDS of old-timers around here are just going to JUMP to opportunity of letting you order them around so that you don't have to have your delicate sensibilities offended by hearing other opinions.  Do the world a favor and hold your fucking breath until you have the power OR the balls to make that stick, wimp.
> 
> Meanwhile, perhaps you could muster the guts to answer the question:  why is it okay for HER to attack Mr. Paul, in your eyes, but not okay for her to be physically restrained to protect him?  Is there any extenuating circumstance there ASIDE from the fact that you're a vicious, low-class hypocrite, or was that it?
Click to expand...


Well... this is all I could find...
Profitt and at least one other man roughly handled Valle, a MoveOn.org activist, as she attempted to present Paul with an "employee of the month" award from the bogus group RepubliCorp

Wow.. yeah... she deserved it

I cannot believe the lengths you assholes will go to to defend your side. You cannot say... we were wrong. But when Weiner shows his Weiner... you not only expect it from us... you demand it.

You people are the most morally bankrupt people I have ever met.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, fucking criminals...imagine the gall to actually have the nerve to accidentally spill wine and express their displeasure with someone... They ought to be shot. Oh wait....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edtheliar strikes again...
> 
> {What led to the incident? Upon viewing this video that was uploaded to YouTube on Wednesday, Valle, wearing a red hoodie and *carrying a sign*, appears to rush toward Paul's open window as his vehicle approached the debate. She is pulled away from the window by Paul supporters. Then once the SUV has stopped, *she runs around the vehicle toward* Paul a second time. It is then she is brought down.}
> 
> You lie a lot, Edtheliar....
Click to expand...

First of all, you pathological liar, that is not my quote which makes YOU the liar.

And secondly, the video, which you did not post for obvious reasons, shows her on one side of the car the whole time holding a sign. The car stops right in front of her and she shows Paul her sign. It does not show her assaulting anyone, her hands were on the sign the whole time she was assaulted by the teabagging Randy Paul thugs. So it's her fault she had her head stomped on because she wanted the pussy Paul to see her sign.
Brilliant!

that's almost as good as the coward who stomped on her saying he did it because he had a bad back!!! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oUFDOAyGYI&NR=1&feature=fvwp]YouTube - &#x202a;Head Stomper Wants Apology From Victim!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> First of all, you pathological liar, that is not my quote which makes YOU the liar.



Yo, dumbfuck...

The quote is what reveals you as a liar.



> And secondly, the video,



The highly edited video, which cut out her rushing the car - twice.

It's really odd, you sleazy fucking leftists seem to have edited that portion out..

CNN Highlights Assault on MoveOn Worker, Omits Assault on Paul Supporter | NewsBusters.org


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, you pathological liar, that is not my quote which makes YOU the liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, dumbfuck...
> 
> The quote is what reveals you as a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And secondly, the video,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The highly edited video, which cut out her rushing the car - twice.
> 
> It's really odd, you sleazy fucking leftists seem to have edited that portion out..
> 
> CNN Highlights Assault on MoveOn Worker, Omits Assault on Paul Supporter | NewsBusters.org
Click to expand...

There was no assault on Paul to report, or you CON$ would have posted pictures of her foot on Paul's head. And she didn't have to "rush" the car because the car pulled up right in front of her. And since when did "rushing" a car become an assault on the person in the car??? All she did was show Paul her sign and that got her assaulted.


----------



## Uncensored2008

The Video Ed doesn't want you to see...


----------



## Sallow

And in retrospect..

The Carnival Barker..

Glenn Beck.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL5tjGK-x-g&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;When Is Enough Enough? Beck&#39;s Rabid Hate Speech On Fox News&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Video Ed doesn't want you to see...
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Video that the DEMS don&#39;t want you to see: MoveOn.org "Goon in Disguise" trying to attack Rand Paul&#x202c;&rlm;


Gee, that video shows her STANDING in place and holding her sign as the car pulls right up to her, and while the car is pulling up to her STANDING with her sign you see Paul's thug in the gray suit rushing HER before the car even stops, followed by the Paul goon who stomps on her head. 

So how did someone holding a sign with both hands assault someone in a MOVING car????


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sallow said:


> And in retrospect..



Ah Shallow, irrelevant and off-topic, as usual. BUT you spew hate for the party - which is all that matters....


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> Gee, that video shows her STANDING in place and holding her sign as the car pulls right up to her,



Uh, no. Less LSD per day would help you, Edtheliar.

Try actually clicking the play button.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, that video shows her STANDING in place and holding her sign as the car pulls right up to her,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no. Less LSD per day would help you, Edtheliar.
> 
> Try actually clicking the play button.
Click to expand...

Again, your own video shows her STANDING and turning her sign towards Paul when the THUG in the gray suit runs toward her just STANDING there with her sign. You can see the car is still moving forward when the thug in gray starts his attack on her in the slow motion part of YOUR video.

So I ask again, how can someone holding a sign with both hands assault someone inside a MOVING car?????

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eIg9FwEG2g&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - &#x202a;Video that the DEMS don&#39;t want you to see: MoveOn.org "Goon in Disguise" trying to attack Rand Paul&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> Again, your own video shows her STANDING and turning her sign towards Paul when the THUG in the gray suit runs toward her just STANDING there with her sign.



No Edtheliar, it shows her shoving the sign through the car window into Paul's face.

Dude, you are pathetic - even as mindless. partisan sycophants go.


----------



## Sallow

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in retrospect..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Shallow, irrelevant and off-topic, as usual. BUT you spew hate for the party - which is all that matters....
Click to expand...


You're off topic chief.

I posted a video about Beck spewing lies..and here you are talking about Rand Paul and his thugs.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sallow said:


> You're off topic chief.
> 
> I posted a video about Beck spewing lies..and here you are talking about Rand Paul and his thugs.



I believe it was your fellow fascist, Steelplate who posted the edited video of the attack on Paul. I simply pointed out that he and Edtheliar were lying - I mean, that's what you fascists do...


----------



## Steelplate

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're off topic chief.
> 
> I posted a video about Beck spewing lies..and here you are talking about Rand Paul and his thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was your fellow fascist, Steelplate who posted the edited video of the attack on Paul. I simply pointed out that he and Edtheliar were lying - I mean, that's what you fascists do...
Click to expand...


You're damned right I did. It's amazing the lengths you guys will go to defend the indefensible. Even if the girl tried to "hand him a sign", was that worth her getting her head stomped on?

This whole thread started with you guys believing Glenn Beck(a known liar) saying that leftists attacked and harassed his family at a movie outing...even though there are many witnesses saying it is bullshit.

Then it was implied that "this is the way leftists act"... so THEN I posted the video of the moveon lady getting attacked by those untouchable right wingers.

So... fuck you. You want to falsely accuse us of barbarism and then defend your own shown on video. THAT is the typical Shiite response.


----------



## Sallow

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're off topic chief.
> 
> I posted a video about Beck spewing lies..and here you are talking about Rand Paul and his thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was your fellow fascist, Steelplate who posted the edited video of the attack on Paul. I simply pointed out that he and Edtheliar were lying - I mean, that's what you fascists do...
Click to expand...


Naw what fascists do is have big tall thugs beat up on little girls. Like you and your friends.

They also support liars like Beck.

Like you and your friends.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Steelplate said:


> You're damned right I did.



Lie?

Yeah, I know.



> It's amazing the lengths you guys will go to defend the indefensible.



I didn't defend anything.

The fact that she assaulted Rand Paul is irrelevant to excess being used in subduing her.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sallow said:


> Naw what fascists do is have big tall thugs beat up on little girls. Like you and your friends.



You know, if a "little girl" had shoved a sign inside of a car and into the face of your Messiah®, she would have been shot to death and you would be applauding it.

This stupid **** was a MoveOn plant, there to stir up trouble.

Such is the way of your fascists.


----------



## Sallow

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw what fascists do is have big tall thugs beat up on little girls. Like you and your friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, if a "little girl" had shoved a sign inside of a car and into the face of your Messiah®, she would have been shot to death and you would be applauding it.
> 
> This stupid **** was a MoveOn plant, there to stir up trouble.
> 
> Such is the way of your fascists.
Click to expand...


Sorry chief. I got a thing about jack booted thugs beatin up little girls. I don't care who does it. She had a sign in her hand not a gun.

And here you are defending it. In black and white.

Simple as that..you little fascist you.


----------



## MarcATL

Where is the footage of the LIAR Glen Beck getting "beat up" by rabid New Yawkas?

Where is the police report?

Why are so many rabid ideological RWers buying that swill from the infamous LIAR Glen Beck?

What's in for you to invest in such LIES?!??


----------



## MarcATL

Sallow said:


> And in retrospect..
> 
> The Carnival Barker..
> 
> Glenn Beck.
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;When Is Enough Enough? Beck's Rabid Hate Speech On Fox News&#x202c;&rlm;



Rodeo KKKlown, Radical, Extremist, Liar...all these are terms for that Carnival Barker Beck.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, your own video shows her STANDING and turning her sign towards Paul when the THUG in the gray suit runs toward her just STANDING there with her sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Edtheliar, it shows her shoving the sign through the car window into Paul's face.
> 
> Dude, you are pathetic - even as mindless. partisan sycophants go.
Click to expand...

OK, let's recap how the attack story has changed. First she rushed the car from one side and when stopped she rushed around the car to attack poor Randy Paul again. Then it was she just rushed the car and attacked. Since the video clearly shows her just standing there on one side of the car only and the car and the thugs rushing her, it is now she assaulted Paul by trying to show him her sign as the car moved by her. 

Mind you that the video shows the thug in gray rushing toward her as she is just holding the sign with the writing facing herself and the sign completely outside the car when the thug in gray starts his assault rush toward her. If anything it was the thug's assault of her as she is turning the writing towards Paul that forces the sign slightly into the open window. So the thug in gray shoved the sign into Paul's face, as you put it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sallow said:


> Sorry chief. I got a thing about jack booted thugs beatin up little girls.



The MoveOn **** was a grown woman.



> I don't care who does it. She had a sign in her hand not a gun.



Again, had someone rushed Obama that way, they would have been killed, and you would be applauding it.



> And here you are defending it. In black and white.



Yer lying, but as a fascist, that is your way.


----------



## MarcATL

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry chief. I got a thing about jack booted thugs beatin up little girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MoveOn **** was a grown woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care who does it. She had a sign in her hand not a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, had someone rushed Obama that way, they would have been killed, and you would be applauding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here you are defending it. In black and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yer lying, but as a fascist, that is your way.
Click to expand...


Claptrap.

All of your swill is utter claptrap.

All lies.

You are disgusting!


----------



## MarcATL

edthecynic said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, your own video shows her STANDING and turning her sign towards Paul when the THUG in the gray suit runs toward her just STANDING there with her sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Edtheliar, it shows her shoving the sign through the car window into Paul's face.
> 
> Dude, you are pathetic - even as mindless. partisan sycophants go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, let's recap how the attack story has changed. First she rushed the car from one side and when stopped she rushed around the car to attack poor Randy Paul again. Then it was she just rushed the car and attacked. Since the video clearly shows her just standing there on one side of the car only and the car and the thugs rushing her, it is now she assaulted Paul by trying to show him her sign as the car moved by her.
> 
> Mind you that the video shows the thug in gray rushing toward her as she is just holding the sign with the writing facing herself and the sign completely outside the car when the thug in gray starts his assault rush toward her. If anything it was the thug's assault of her as she is turning the writing towards Paul that forces the sign slightly into the open window. So the thug in gray shoved the sign into Paul's face, as you put it.
Click to expand...


The police report has HER as the victim, no-one else.

End of story.

All the radical extreme screaming and shreiking from the reicht suggesting otherwise is just claptrap.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry chief. I got a thing about jack booted thugs beatin up little girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MoveOn **** was a grown woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care who does it. She had a sign in her hand not a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, *had someone rushed Obama that way,* they would have been killed, and you would be applauding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here you are defending it. In black and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yer lying, but as a fascist, that is your way.
Click to expand...

She didn't "rush" anyone. Paul's thuggish goons rushed her!!!


----------



## Sallow

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry chief. I got a thing about jack booted thugs beatin up little girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MoveOn **** was a grown woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care who does it. She had a sign in her hand not a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, had someone rushed Obama that way, they would have been killed, and you would be applauding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here you are defending it. In black and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yer lying, but as a fascist, that is your way.
Click to expand...




I posted two Beck lies..one in which he admits lying to the Tea Party at a rally and one in which he admits lying about the behavior of The View ladies on air..very much the way he lied about the behavior of people in Bryant Park..and you skip back to this nutty stuff about a hypothetical were if the same thing happened to Obama, someone would be shot.

What happened with Rand is a woman with a sign..got thrown to the floor by a man much bigger then herself. That..wasn't enough for the guy..he then booted her head into the concrete. It's all on tape.

And you defend that.

Man..how fascist can you get.

Defending lies..and defending violence against little girls.


----------



## Uncensored2008

MarcATL said:


> Claptrap.
> 
> All of your swill is utter claptrap.
> 
> All lies.
> 
> You are disgusting!



Of course, I am an infidel who defies your little tin Messiah®

You're an idiot Marc. I don't know if you are just generally a partisan, or if all this is driven by your racism, either way you remain an idiot. The party and Obama can do no wrong, the infidels can do no right.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sallow said:


> What happened with Rand is a woman with a sign..got thrown to the floor by a man much bigger then herself. That..wasn't enough for the guy..he then booted her head into the concrete. It's all on tape.
> 
> And you defend that.



Again, you lie through your fucking teeth.

I in no way defended the actions of excessive force in subduing her.

You are a liar, but as a fascist that is part of who you are.


----------



## MarcATL

Sallow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry chief. I got a thing about jack booted thugs beatin up little girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MoveOn **** was a grown woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, had someone rushed Obama that way, they would have been killed, and you would be applauding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here you are defending it. In black and white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yer lying, but as a fascist, that is your way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted two Beck lies..one in which he admits lying to the Tea Party at a rally and one in which he admits lying about the behavior of The View ladies on air..very much the way he lied about the behavior of people in Bryant Park..and you skip back to this nutty stuff about a hypothetical were if the same thing happened to Obama, someone would be shot.
> 
> *What happened with Rand is a woman with a sign..got thrown to the floor by a man much bigger then herself. That..wasn't enough for the guy..he then booted her head into the concrete. It's all on tape.
> 
> And you defend that.
> 
> Man..how fascist can you get.
> 
> Defending lies..and defending violence against little girls.*
Click to expand...


Remember that ultra RW buffoon who lost the race in Alaska recently?

Remember Christie verbally assaulting that single mother for asking a simple legitimate question?

It's because the RepubliCON$ and self-proclaimed CON$ervatives are all nothing but a bunch of slimey, sleazy, ruthless, degenerate, jackbooted thugs.

Their minions and lemmings will defend ANYTHING they do...to the death. ANYTHING!

Heil CON$!


----------



## Sallow

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened with Rand is a woman with a sign..got thrown to the floor by a man much bigger then herself. That..wasn't enough for the guy..he then booted her head into the concrete. It's all on tape.
> 
> And you defend that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you lie through your fucking teeth.
> 
> I in no way defended the actions of excessive force in subduing her.
> 
> You are a liar, but as a fascist that is part of who you are.
Click to expand...


Post 323.
Post 327.

And then you try to deflect by inserting a hypothetical.

Man oh man..not only do you lie..you um..lie...then lie again.

I guess that makes you a liar. Like your hero..Beck.


----------



## bodecea

MarcATL said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Edtheliar, it shows her shoving the sign through the car window into Paul's face.
> 
> Dude, you are pathetic - even as mindless. partisan sycophants go.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let's recap how the attack story has changed. First she rushed the car from one side and when stopped she rushed around the car to attack poor Randy Paul again. Then it was she just rushed the car and attacked. Since the video clearly shows her just standing there on one side of the car only and the car and the thugs rushing her, it is now she assaulted Paul by trying to show him her sign as the car moved by her.
> 
> Mind you that the video shows the thug in gray rushing toward her as she is just holding the sign with the writing facing herself and the sign completely outside the car when the thug in gray starts his assault rush toward her. If anything it was the thug's assault of her as she is turning the writing towards Paul that forces the sign slightly into the open window. So the thug in gray shoved the sign into Paul's face, as you put it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police report has HER as the victim, no-one else.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> All the radical extreme screaming and shreiking from the reicht suggesting otherwise is just claptrap.
Click to expand...


They have to change the story from reality...there's no way they can legitimately justify what happened....so, it's 'make shit up' time.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sallow said:


> Post 323.
> Post 327.



If those had shown me defending the acts, you would have posted my words, ya fucking liar.



> And then you try to deflect by inserting a hypothetical.



Nope, I'm just pointing out that you're a fucking liar. 

Dude, you serve your party and you have no integrity,



> Man oh man..not only do you lie..you um..lie...then lie again.



Nope, I didn't lie about anything.

You did, and you continue to do so.

I engaged because Edtheliar posted a notorious hacked video - the epitome of "Youtube Yellow Journalism," one known and exposed for dishonest editing.

Hey, you have your party to support, you can't be caught up with sticking to the facts. Promoting fascism is too important.


----------



## Sallow

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post 323.
> Post 327.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If those had shown me defending the acts, you would have posted my words, ya fucking liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then you try to deflect by inserting a hypothetical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm just pointing out that you're a fucking liar.
> 
> Dude, you serve your party and you have no integrity,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man oh man..not only do you lie..you um..lie...then lie again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I didn't lie about anything.
> 
> You did, and you continue to do so.
> 
> I engaged because Edtheliar posted a notorious hacked video - the epitome of "Youtube Yellow Journalism," one known and exposed for dishonest editing.
> 
> Hey, you have your party to support, you can't be caught up with sticking to the facts. *Promoting fascism is too important*.
Click to expand...


This is rich.

This is after you defended the stomping of a woman by a man three times her size.

Fucking irony is way off the meter.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sallow said:


> This is rich.
> 
> This is after you defended the stomping of a woman by a man three times her size.



Same fucking lie?

Too stupid to come up with a new one, after repeatedly being exposed?

The stupid **** was a fascist plant, sent by MoveOn to cause trouble. That is a fact, shit fer brains. No one disputes it. She shoved her sign in Paul's face with the intent of getting him to react, for a planned smear campaign by the fascist hate site, MoveOn.org - again a fact that no one - not even MoveOn disputes.

NOW LISTEN UP DUMBFUCK, for at least the third time, the HANDLING of the fascist **** WAS EXCESSIVE.


----------



## Sallow

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is rich.
> 
> This is after you defended the stomping of a woman by a man three times her size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same fucking lie?
> 
> Too stupid to come up with a new one, after repeatedly being exposed?
> 
> The stupid **** was a fascist plant, sent by MoveOn to cause trouble. That is a fact, shit fer brains. No one disputes it. She shoved her sign in Paul's face with the intent of getting him to react, for a planned smear campaign by the fascist hate site, MoveOn.org - again a fact that no one - not even MoveOn disputes.
> 
> NOW LISTEN UP DUMBFUCK, for at least the third time, the HANDLING of the fascist **** WAS EXCESSIVE.
Click to expand...


So not only are you defending it..you are calling her a ****.

Priceless.


----------



## edthecynic

edthecynic said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, fucking criminals...imagine the gall to actually have the nerve to accidentally spill wine and express their displeasure with someone... They ought to be shot. Oh wait....
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Rand Paul Campaign Workers Beat Up Woman&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, it was okay for her to physically assault Mr. Paul*, but she's a poor little victim when it prompts someone else to kick her ass in order to stop her.  My heart bleeds . . . for the fact that she didn't get smacked down harder.  Maybe if chickenshit liberals didn't have the ability to hide behind their sniveling victimhood and other people's good manners quite so often, they'd learn how not to behave like savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in CON$ervative Loonyville is posing for a picture an "assault!!!
> 
> The Plum Line - Cops share more details on probe of stomper
> 
> The Lexington Division of Police has identified a suspect in connection to the October 25, 2010 assault of a woman at 600 Cooper Drive.
> 
> On the 25th, at approximately 7:00p.m., officers were alerted to an active assault at 600 Cooper Drive (Kentucky Educational Television Studios).
> 
> Officers responded to the scene of the assault and made contact with the victim. She identified herself as a member of MoveOn.org and stated *she was assaulted while attempting to take a picture with candidate Rand Paul.* Division of Police patrol officers took an assault report and forwarded the case to the Division of Police Bureau of Investigation.
> 
> Today, October 26, 2010, *detectives identified the suspect, involved in the assault, as Tim Profitt. Mr. Profitt is currently being served with a criminal summons* ordering him to appear before a Fayette County District Court Judge.
Click to expand...




Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, fucking criminals...imagine the gall to actually have the nerve to accidentally spill wine and express their displeasure with someone... They ought to be shot. Oh wait....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edtheliar strikes again...
> 
> {What led to the incident? Upon viewing this video that was uploaded to YouTube on Wednesday, Valle, wearing a red hoodie and carrying a sign, appears to rush toward Paul's open window as his vehicle approached the debate. She is pulled away from the window by Paul supporters. Then once the SUV has stopped, she runs around the vehicle toward Paul a second time. It is then she is brought down.}
> 
> You lie a lot, Edtheliar....
Click to expand...




Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post 323.
> Post 327.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If those had shown me defending the acts, you would have posted my words, ya fucking liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then you try to deflect by inserting a hypothetical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I'm just pointing out that you're a fucking liar.
> 
> Dude, you serve your party and you have no integrity,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man oh man..not only do you lie..you um..lie...then lie again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I didn't lie about anything.
> 
> You did, and you continue to do so.
> 
> *I engaged because Edtheliar posted a notorious hacked video* - the epitome of "Youtube Yellow Journalism," one known and exposed for dishonest editing.
> 
> Hey, you have your party to support, you can't be caught up with sticking to the facts. Promoting fascism is too important.
Click to expand...

You worthless Teabagging LIAR!!!!

The same person whose quote you put my name on, and then called ME a liar when I told you it wasn't my quote, posted the video.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is rich.
> 
> This is after you defended the stomping of a woman by a man three times her size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same fucking lie?
> 
> Too stupid to come up with a new one, after repeatedly being exposed?
> 
> The stupid **** was a fascist plant, sent by MoveOn to cause trouble. That is a fact, shit fer brains. No one disputes it.* She shoved her sign in Paul's face with the intent of getting him to react, for a planned smear campaign by the fascist hate site, MoveOn.org - again a fact that no one - not even MoveOn disputes.*
> 
> NOW LISTEN UP DUMBFUCK, for at least the third time, the HANDLING of the fascist **** WAS EXCESSIVE.
Click to expand...

You are just a pathological lying piece of shit and even the Tea Party doesn't dispute it. 

And you can't read minds either,


----------

